# 2018 Hop Plantations



## Yob

Seems the liottle ladies are starting to think about reaching for the sky..

Here we go again


----------



## blotto

Jeepers that's a bit of a head start, I'd better pull my finger out and start prepping up. I need to split some zomes to increase my crop size before they kick off.


----------



## Yob

Should have said, I've split off a cascade rhizome if anybody wants to pick ot up?

Not posting


----------



## MitchD

I dug up chinook and Tettnang weeks(months) ago in preparation of moving super alpha into their spots, finally got around to it today. We're in the middle of winter so any early announcers will be chopped until at least October.


----------



## Yob

Don't chop them, just cover them over with loose mulch


----------



## yum beer

Seems to be some sort of yearly cycle going on with these hops.


----------



## Benn

Funny you should say that, I've noticed the same thing..


----------



## clickeral

Yob said:


> Should have said, I've split off a cascade rhizome if anybody wants to pick ot up?
> 
> Not posting



Hey Yob I would be keen for a cascade zome if you dont mind holding onto it till Saturday? 

Have just planted a Victoria, Chinnok and have a super alpha on the way


----------



## Yob

Shit out of luck mate, I potted it and have another place for it to live.


----------



## kaiserben

I guess I better start taking a closer look at my plants to be ready for next season. 

Last season I planted some cascade rhizomes, so it was just their first year. Planted in the ground (not pots) and with a couple of handfuls of roo poo in a shallow hole dug beneath each mound about a month before rhizomes were planted. I wasn't impressed by how they grew; an animal nibbled the ends of a lot of the growth so they didn't get particularly high (and no actual hops grew on them. One that I grew in a pot at a different location was far more impressive. 

Anyway, I've left them all in the ground. 

Should I dig them up to trim the roots? Or just leave them be? 

How should I fertilise? Scatter some roo poo around at the surface? Switch to a liquid fertiliser? (which is what I used with my potted plant that ended up growing much better).


----------



## abyss

kaiserben said:


> I guess I better start taking a closer look at my plants to be ready for next season.
> 
> Last season I planted some cascade rhizomes, so it was just their first year. Planted in the ground (not pots) and with a couple of handfuls of roo poo in a shallow hole dug beneath each mound about a month before rhizomes were planted. I wasn't impressed by how they grew; an animal nibbled the ends of a lot of the growth so they didn't get particularly high (and no actual hops grew on them. One that I grew in a pot at a different location was far more impressive.
> 
> Anyway, I've left them all in the ground.
> 
> Should I dig them up to trim the roots? Or just leave them be?
> 
> How should I fertilise? Scatter some roo poo around at the surface? Switch to a liquid fertiliser? (which is what I used with my potted plant that ended up growing much better).




I would not recommend fertilising until after they shoot.
Now is a good time to prepare some compost. Mushroom, horse, cow,goat , sheep shit what ever and chuck some blood and bone in with a bit of ash from the fire.


----------



## kaiserben

Just to clear up what I'm asking: 

Last year I put roo poo in holes beneath each mound well before planting. I did that prep-work around August (from memory).

So I guess I'm wondering how to go about it this year considering the plants are in the ground. (and considering my potted plant went better than those in the ground).


----------



## blotto

kaiserben said:


> Just to clear up what I'm asking:
> 
> Last year I put roo poo in holes beneath each mound well before planting. I did that prep-work around August (from memory).
> 
> So I guess I'm wondering how to go about it this year considering the plants are in the ground. (and considering my potted plant went better than those in the ground).



When I had mine in the ground at the last place I'd put a mixture of cow poo, chook poo, mushroom compost and anything else that looked like it improve the soil over the winter. The ground was quite sandy when I started but when I dug them up to move there were earth worms everywhere, that was good looking dirt and the hops were loving it.


----------



## good4whatAlesU

Up, up and away...

The Whitebines from AJ80 are growing well despite my being away after planting.

I'll transfer them into the ground soon when I get the trellis sorted.


----------



## Mardoo

blotto said:


> The ground was quite sandy when I started but when I dug them up to move there were earth worms everywhere, that was good looking dirt and the hops were loving it.



About 15% sand really improves the drainage, which the hops love.


----------



## blotto

Mardoo said:


> About 15% sand really improves the drainage, which the hops love.


Yeah it was like 95% sand before.


----------



## AJ80

good4whatAlesU said:


> Up, up and away...
> 
> The Whitebines from AJ80 are growing well despite my being away after planting.
> 
> I'll transfer them into the ground soon when I get the trellis sorted.



Looking fantastic mate! Amazed to see them take off so fast. Everything is still very dormant here and no sign of anything poking through the mulch.


----------



## ein stein

This is a shoot i cloned into a 12" pot last october. I went to check on it after viewing this thread.
It was firmly rooted into the ground so I had to root prune it a bit. Do these rhizomes look viable for planting this season (bottle opener for scale)


----------



## good4whatAlesU

AJ80 said:


> Looking fantastic mate! Amazed to see them take off so fast. Everything is still very dormant here and no sign of anything poking through the mulch.


Very happy with them, thanks AJ.
I kept them in the fridge for about 3 weeks before planting out. Our temperatures up here are 20+ already.


----------



## rizrah

My crop of 5 varieties (Willamette, Tettnang, Pride of Ringwood, Chinook, Cascade) all had varying levels of success last year, they were all first year-ers. havent really given them any love over the autumn/winter. do you guys compost your spent grain ? would that be great to put on the hops?


----------



## homebrewnewb

yes and yes.


----------



## Mardoo

Well now, here's an example of how tough these suckers are. A couple years ago I got rid of my Mt. Hood crown. I went through my slops n' leftovers pile thoroughly to make sure I wouldn't end up with a bunch of volunteer hops. Sure enough, come spring there was a sprout. It couldn't have come from any bit of rhizome much over three cm. I let it go two seasons, and after putting out a fair few hops this autumn, I figured it deserved a proper life. Here it is, a tidy little crown, with my size 10 1/2 foot for comparison. This is minus the 3cm thick taproot I couldn't get out. I also must have knocked about 20 more nodes off it. And yes, that IS My Left Boot


----------



## AJ80

Mardoo said:


> Well now, here's an example of how tough these suckers are. A couple years ago I got rid of my Mt. Hood crown. I went through my slops n' leftovers pile thoroughly to make sure I wouldn't end up with a bunch of volunteer hops. Sure enough, come spring there was a sprout. It couldn't have come from any bit of rhizome much over three cm. I let it go two seasons, and after putting out a fair few hops this autumn, I figured it deserved a proper life. Here it is, a tidy little crown, with my size 10 1/2 foot for comparison. This is minus the 3cm thick taproot I couldn't get out. I also must have knocked about 20 more nodes off it. And yes, that IS My Left Boot
> 
> View attachment 107141




Impressive. Mt Hood just seem to grow and grow! Those two rhizomes of yours I have in my yard have grown into a truly enormous crown now.


----------



## good4whatAlesU

A dis-used trellis at work has been nabbed. Keeping them in pots in case a rapid move is required.

Only have the 5 plants, Saaz, Cascade, EKG and two wild white ones). The whitebines have really taken off early.


----------



## jbaker9

I have some rhizomes to transplant. Should I transplant straight to their new homes or put in pots in a greenhouse to give them a good start? I am in Southern Tas.


----------



## fungrel

Need some advice. The 'zomes that i bought recently have started shooting, and i have replanted them in the picture. 

Can anyone see any issues with my plans for a privacy screen from these hop plants, using the setup in the pic? Planning on using steel poles with with wires across the top, probably anchored to a cement slab either side of the last poles. Distance between plants is 2.4m, which puts the distance between the poles at 4.8m. 

Is the distance between poles adequate, or should i reduce this distance? I am unsure of the weight of plants on the structure once they get beyond 3+ years.


----------



## abyss

Go for it mate that looks perfect.


----------



## good4whatAlesU

A couple of additions for the garden .. have now potted: 

1 x Saaz
1 x Tettnang
1 x Cascade
1 x Super Alpha
1 x EKG
2 x Whitebine Wildings

Will be interesting to see which varieties handle the warm climate best. The wildings have taken off the fastest.


----------



## Belgrave Brewer

After 6 weeks of harvesting and selling rhizomes, I'm finally getting back to the hop field. Making room for Columbus and Centennial, fertilising and mulching between rain storms at the moment. It won't be long before they start poking their heads up here in VIC.


----------



## Lionman

Got given a Golden Cluster Rhizome at brewmart on Tuesday.

I have two spots in the yard. One is a west facing fence where I could build a lattice of some description. This spot could have retic but I would have to fix the plumbing on that zone of the system. 

The other option is to cut into the lawn and train it up the veranda posts and along the underside of the gutter. This would be an east facing position but would get watered by the lawns retic.

What are peoples recommendations?


----------



## N3MIS15

Belgrave Brewer said:


> After 6 weeks of harvesting and selling rhizomes, I'm finally getting back to the hop field. Making room for Columbus and Centennial, fertilising and mulching between rain storms at the moment. It won't be long before they start poking their heads up here in VIC.


If you end up with any spare Centennial zomes, I would gladly purchase 1 from you. I planted Columbus and Cascade last year and have been on the hunt for a Centennial zome this year without any luck.


----------



## fungrel

good4whatAlesU said:


> A couple of additions for the garden .. have now potted:
> 
> 1 x Saaz
> 1 x Tettnang
> 1 x Cascade
> 1 x Super Alpha
> 1 x EKG
> 2 x Whitebine Wildings
> 
> Will be interesting to see which varieties handle the warm climate best. The wildings have taken off the fastest.
> 
> View attachment 107708



I had zhomes in pots that size last year, the root system grew out from the pot almost a metre... are you looking to transfer them in their second year?


----------



## good4whatAlesU

Yes probably will split the rhizomes (if they are big enough) and put them in the fridge to simulate dormancy before replanting in more pots next year... I'm not expecting all to survive, if it's a wet/humid year up here they will be susceptible to disease.

Edit: Many crops traditionally thought of only being suitable for cool climates (e.g. blueberries) are now extensively grown in northern NSW and QLD. The berry growers are moving towards 'grow bags' and pots in spanish tunnels. These guys (e.g.) Costa group are making a killing supplying fruit at times of year when the southern growers simply can't compete. . Where there is a will (and more importantly a market) there is a way.


----------



## Belgrave Brewer

N3MIS15 said:


> If you end up with any spare Centennial zomes, I would gladly purchase 1 from you. I planted Columbus and Cascade last year and have been on the hunt for a Centennial zome this year without any luck.


My 3 rhizomes from last year are now 6 plants. I'll probably do some cuttings this year and bury some bines to convert to rhizomes, so will hopefully have some next year. I'm hoping to build stock for myself but potentially may have some spare.


----------



## Mardoo

My Victoria in sunny Melbourne have started shooting!


----------



## homebrewnewb

i will be off to inspect the garden tonight!, j/k its 9C and raining... bit of a hurry up to get those rellis' in though. i think the Goldings like a later start but some of the C's should be about.


----------



## Stinger

I have just split up some Monster Cascade Rhizomes and have some for sale if anyone is interested.
range of sizes available from small, large to one absolute big mother.
$10 for a small about 6 inches long, $25 for a large much thicker rhizome with multiple buds and $50 for the big mother. The larger ones will definitely be quite productive in year 1 (as long as you have prepared the planting area with plenty of compost and manure)
Attached photo at harvest time this March and I will chuck in a 50gm of dried Cascade whole hop flowers with each purchase so you can try before you get a harvest, I generally use commercial pellets for base bitterness and use them for dry hopping straight into the fermenter.
I am not sure about quarantine restrictions sending to other states so I will just limit sales to WA and can deliver locally around Albany, Denmark, Mt Barker, Jerramungup areas


----------



## Mardoo

Got my Mt. Hood planted today, a little crown I mentioned earlier in the thread. I was a bit concerned about how long it had been in the fridge, but it looked as fresh and vital as a young athlete would to a Vampire. So I planted it in my coffin. 

I also planted a Pride of Ringwood 'zome. Happy to have one of those now that they've been pulled from most commercial production.

Started pulling away the soil in the pot of Willamette, to put the soaker hose under the soil, and there were so many shoots that I broke two with a random swipe of the hand, while listening to Lowrider. Decided to let her be.


----------



## clickeral

Mardoo said:


> Got my Mt. Hood planted
> 
> I also planted a Pride of Ringwood 'zome. Happy to have one of those now that they've been pulled from most commercial .



Hey if you split next season I would be keen on a Mt Hood and a POR 

I have cascade, victoria, super alpha, chinnok and cluster


----------



## Mardoo

PM me next June


----------



## N3MIS15

I have 3 small por rhizomes and was wondering what the best plan of attack might be. I have a garden bed prepped (about a meter square). I was thinking of either putting them in pots to see which takes the best, or just putting them all in the garden bed and letting them ride. Thoughts?


----------



## good4whatAlesU

Just found two big green fat caterpillars chewing one of my whitebines...

After some manual 'squishing' this-morning I'm going to employ some chemical warfare after work. 

edit: probably some Yates tomato dust as that is what i have in the cupboard ... it should take care of the caterpillars.


----------



## good4whatAlesU

N3MIS15 said:


> I have 3 small por rhizomes and was wondering what the best plan of attack might be. I have a garden bed prepped (about a meter square). I was thinking of either putting them in pots to see which takes the best, or just putting them all in the garden bed and letting them ride. Thoughts?



What type of soil is in your garden bed? Is it nice well drained (possibly mounded?). If so, maybe just chuck them in the ground.


----------



## N3MIS15

The soil is good. It's a raised bed. My concern is with planting the 3 rhizomes in close proximity.


----------



## fungrel

N3MIS15 said:


> I have 3 small por rhizomes and was wondering what the best plan of attack might be. I have a garden bed prepped (about a meter square). I was thinking of either putting them in pots to see which takes the best, or just putting them all in the garden bed and letting them ride. Thoughts?



If I want to split them next season, i would choose the garden bed. 

If I want to plant out the crown next season and not split, i would choose the pot. 

I have planted a few different varieties in different spots in the yard so i can work out which grows best and then go from there. I have also planted the same varieties in garden beds so that when i work out which variety is best, i can split a crown. I intend on making a privacy screen in the coming years.


----------



## Stinger

N3MIS15 said:


> The soil is good. It's a raised bed. My concern is with planting the 3 rhizomes in close proximity.


No problem putting them in close proximity other than they might get a bit tangled together if you want to dig them up and split them later.
If you are running 4-5 bines up wires from each rhizome then you would want to space them apart to allow for each bine to grow 4-5 metres long, if you don't have the height then horizontal wires is a good way of training them to allow easy harvesting.


----------



## abyss

Made a couple of posts and chucked in a new POR ( thanks Curly79 ) and last years potted Cascade.
Asparagus and lettuce in between 
Next year I hope to move the posts to the top of the hill for extra height.


----------



## AJ80

Checked my hop yard yesterday afternoon and was pleasantly surprised to see my new fuggles has already poked its head up out of the soil. This is a new rhizome and everything else is still well and truly dormant. Surprised given I'm still getting 3-4 frosts a week where I am.


----------



## Yob

I've a potted EKG that needs a good home, will need to bring a pot to transplant it into. 

Needs to be soon as possible as it's starting to show. I'd bring a big pot.

Pickup Ringwood


----------



## Rocker1986

I'm back growing my hops again for another season. I've moved house in the last few weeks, but the hops have stayed at the olds because I am not gonna be dismantling and carting planter boxes and trellises around everyfuckinwhere we move. 

Anyway, I have the same three varieties; 2nd year Cascade and 3rd year Hallertau and Fuggle. I'm not expecting much from the Fuggle, that one I'm more just keeping alive until it can be put into a bigger home, but hoping to get at least one batch worth of hops from the other two plants. The Hallertau yield last season was shit, and I haven't even used them yet. 

I have one question though. The soil obviously compacted over the past year or so and is needing to be topped up. I've already done the Cascade, and will be doing the Hallertau on Saturday. I found it near on impossible to pull the roots out to lift them up a bit, and both plants had a number of shoots popping up. The Cascade ones were buried under the new soil, probably about 250mm deep. Will this cause any issues or will they just climb up through it to the surface?


----------



## abyss

Rocker1986 said:


> I'm back growing my hops again for another season. I've moved house in the last few weeks, but the hops have stayed at the olds because I am not gonna be dismantling and carting planter boxes and trellises around everyfuckinwhere we move.
> 
> Anyway, I have the same three varieties; 2nd year Cascade and 3rd year Hallertau and Fuggle. I'm not expecting much from the Fuggle, that one I'm more just keeping alive until it can be put into a bigger home, but hoping to get at least one batch worth of hops from the other two plants. The Hallertau yield last season was shit, and I haven't even used them yet.
> 
> I have one question though. The soil obviously compacted over the past year or so and is needing to be topped up. I've already done the Cascade, and will be doing the Hallertau on Saturday. I found it near on impossible to pull the roots out to lift them up a bit, and both plants had a number of shoots popping up. The Cascade ones were buried under the new soil, probably about 250mm deep. Will this cause any issues or will they just climb up through it to the surface?



I reckon they will be fine mate they should love it.
Here's a pic of half of last years first year Saaz crown. It was the size of a pencil when first planted last year and after hacking it out of the pot (60l) I split in half with an axe.
I use heaps of mushroom compost with blood and bone plus any other shit I can find, also small amounts of water water crystals.


----------



## Mardoo

They'll be fine. I just chuck a bag of mushroom compost on top of my pots when the soil has compacted. If I can be arsed I do a proper soil blend.


----------



## Rocker1986

abyss said:


> View attachment 107902
> 
> 
> I reckon they will be fine mate they should love it.
> Here's a pic of half of last years first year Saaz crown. It was the size of a pencil when first planted last year and after hacking it out of the pot (60l) I split in half with an axe.
> I use heaps of mushroom compost with blood and bone plus any other shit I can find, also small amounts of water water crystals.


I'm guessing that's what mine look like as well. The Cascade started from a similarly sized rhizome last year, and now has tree trunk like roots around the crown from what I could see. It was started in the planter box though so it had a much larger area than the Hallertau in its first year which was grown in a pot as well. Anyway, if they'll be fine then I'll just carry on as planned on the weekend and wait for them to poke their heads up.


----------



## pcqypcqy

I bought off the guys here at AHB back in May, and have been storing them in damp newspaper in the fridge since then. I planted out a few weekends ago, probably 3 weeks now. It's warming up in Toowoomba, still getting the odd frost but should be largely done by now.

The Fuggles must have been thicker crowns as these shot up very quickly, only took a week to sprout. I also have Mt Hood, Goldings and Hersbrucker, most of which are starting to shoot out and break the soil now.

For a trellis I have strung up a sturdy rope from a tall tree in the back yard to the back of the house, over a garden bed. I've attached pulleys to the rop, and have individual lines of doubled up baling twine pegged down to each. I can either lower the whole lot together with the main rope, or individually drop each vine for harvesting. The idea with the pulleys was to let me drop a vine and then pull it back up again for whatever reason, such as periodic harvesting.

The garden bed runs N/S, and it's against the eastern fence. The last photo was taken around 7am, so once they achieve some height they should be getting full sun all of the day. Certainly from 9am through to evening they're in full sun. The garden was just prepared by turning over as deep as I could to break it all up (hadn't been done in years, so was rock hard), and then mounding up as shown. Mulched with lucerne.

Watering will be via drippers that I will install soon. Water for that will either be relatively clean gray water from the kids bath, or from the water tank. From what I can read, hops need around 37.5mm rain equivalent per week. I've worked out that for my garden bed this is around 40 litres per day, which is not insignificant.


----------



## AJ80

Checked my second year Victoria yesterday and it has started going nuts. 6-7 bines poking through already. Mulched the crap out of them as the weather is still crap where I am (snow predicted for tomorrow). Still have just the one bine through on my first year fuggles and everything else is still well and truly asleep. Have others growing Victoria also found it to be an early riser??


----------



## Mardoo

Yep. Mine has three just out of the ground. They're moving slowly, but definitely moving.

EDIT: Make that nine just out. Six since yesterday. Wow.


----------



## Helles

Finally got the hops gardens done
Hops in mostly cascade with some victoria Hersbruker and 1 chinnook
Needs more mulch
First time growing these at a new house


----------



## good4whatAlesU

Dr Rudi has decided to make an entrance.


----------



## twinathon

All ten of my plants are still snoozing below, though it has been cold where I am so not surprising.


----------



## drsmurto

Victoria is always the first out of the blocks but if you are growing Chinook for the first time, beware, it will wait much longer and then fly out of the blocks and outgrow anything else. Fecking weeds. [emoji1]


----------



## A.B.

nothing showing yet in Canberra of the DrSmurto Chinooks from last year...


----------



## Belgrave Brewer

A.B. said:


> nothing showing yet in Canberra of the DrSmurto Chinooks from last year...


It's been too cold so far this year and Chinook come late to the party.


----------



## Belgrave Brewer

Things are just starting to take off here in Yellingbo, VIC.


----------



## Robbieb

They're looking about the same for me in Monbulk. The one Cascade I put in the ground already sprouted a week or so ago (I thought the ones in the pots would sprout first as the soil would warm quicker). These are both second year plants.


----------



## Rocker1986

My Cascade that was buried under the soil a few weeks back has popped its head up now. One shoot was above the soil yesterday. I topped up the Hallertau soil yesterday so it probably won't reappear for a few weeks now.


----------



## Yob

Reach fro the Sky!!


----------



## koshari

just got back from being away for a month and checked my hops yesterday, 
my fuggles are going gangbusters, some binds are about 25cm long already!

no sign of the cascade yet though.


----------



## bevan

Cascade (first year) has decided to pop its head up. Golding yet to appear.
Located Riddells Creek VIC
Here's a photo of my set up


----------



## fungrel

Dr Smurto's Victoria and Chinook rhizomes are growing well. 
2nd year Cluster looks as though it's ready to pop.


----------



## Mardoo

Willamette said eff off to the Victoria today...put up 7 shoots in a few hours.


----------



## Midnight Brew

PoR and Goldings have said hello while Chinook still plots its takeover of the world and remains underground, finalising the little details.


----------



## good4whatAlesU

Tettnang is shooting for the sky and Saaz is spreading on the surface.


----------



## Edd Mather 6

good4whatAlesU said:


> A couple of additions for the garden .. have now potted:
> 
> 1 x Saaz
> 1 x Tettnang
> 1 x Cascade
> 1 x Super Alpha
> 1 x EKG
> 2 x Whitebine Wildings
> 
> Will be interesting to see which varieties handle the warm climate best. The wildings have taken off the fastest.
> 
> View attachment 107708


Be interested in the Whitebine , a Canterbury Whitebine relative ??


----------



## good4whatAlesU

Gday Edd
Purchased rhizomes from AJ80 (forum member) who gets wildings from Victorian bush. Good guy to deal with.

Hard to confirm origin, many claim the Victorian wildings are Canterbury escapees from early heritage plantings.

If someone was able to Dna test samples from here Vs the UK, I suppose it could be checked out.

cheers
Michael


----------



## Edd Mather 6

How do Michael, hmm , t'would be an interesting research avenue !!


----------



## good4whatAlesU

Hi Edd, definitely!
I tried to chase down a dna testing agency some time ago but got distracted on the way. Might follow it up as it's very difficult and expensive to import these varieties now.
If dna testing could confirm then it would be great.
There's a PCR (dna) machine at my work they use for microbial analysis, I might have a chat to the scientist and see what he says.


----------



## pcqypcqy

One disadvantage I'm finding in relying on a tree to tie my trellis to is that in high winds, the fucker moves. After yesterday, all the lines are a bit droopy...

Mine are all first year rhizomes or chunks of crown. What's the go, should I just let them go and be thankful for anything I get, or is it worth pruning them back a bit so there's a few bines all at the same stage? Only about a handful of bines per mound, but there's always one that's ahead of the others. These leaders are starting to find the trellis now so it's decision time this weekend.


----------



## Edd Mather 6

Try planting off the trelis ; so air & sun etc is all round the spritlings : you'll need a few STOUT poles say 1 every 3ft with heavy duty wire at every 1 1/2 feet high right to the top of the pole height , to train the hop bine , something similar to the old fashioned hop garden method of growing , it may be worth a go !!


----------



## No.42-jsb

Planted my rhizomes (Chinook & Victoria) from Dr Smurto on 26/8.






By 30/8 I already had shoots on the Victoria.






Now both are starting to get going! Chinook in red towelled pot, Victoria in blue towelled pot.


----------



## Rocker1986

Cascade is getting a wriggle on


----------



## AJ80

good4whatAlesU said:


> Gday Edd
> Purchased rhizomes from AJ80 (forum member) who gets wildings from Victorian bush. Good guy to deal with.
> 
> Hard to confirm origin, many claim the Victorian wildings are Canterbury escapees from early heritage plantings.
> 
> If someone was able to Dna test samples from here Vs the UK, I suppose it could be checked out.
> 
> cheers
> Michael



Cheers for the plug and hope your wildlings are still going strong. I didn't get enough flowers from them last year to brew with, but they're certainly an interesting hop. Threw a lot of lemon to my palate. 

Here's an article with a bit more background on the wild hops growing in the otways for those interested. http://baysidebrewers.blogspot.com.au/2012/02/in-search-of-wild-hops.html?m=1


----------



## good4whatAlesU

Thanks AJ

Hops are going well. Some green caterpillars took a liking to them, but I sorted that out with some tomato dust.

Will be interesting to see how they progress in the humid climate - fingers crossed. Have 6 varieties in, so it will be a good comparo.

cheers again.


----------



## AJ80

Cheers mate. I'm sure they'll go great guns. 

My wildlings are yet to make an appearance. I've got some cuttings from last year in a pot though that are just poking through. Victoria is still going nuts, fuggles, cascade and goldings are all starting to emerge. No sign of Mt Hood yet which differs from last year when they were the first ones up. Chinook still fast asleep as expected.


----------



## clickeral

Pretty sure its the Chinook is the first one to sprout (my labels came off) so it might be the Victoria

Got it from Dr Sumurto 

Have 8 hops planted and just put some sugar cane mulch onto them

Chinnok
Victoria
Cascade
Cluster
Super Alpha
POR
Tettnang
Williamette


----------



## Mardoo

Amazing. This shoot was 4cm yesterday morning, and 8cm this morning. Now it's 10cm at 5pm. I stopped counting shoots at 50. Just incredible plants!


----------



## mofox1

It's going to be a hard job to cull down to a dozen or so!


----------



## Mardoo

mofox1 said:


> It's going to be a hard job to cull down to a dozen or so!


Truly. With 50-odd jack shoots, what's coming next?


----------



## pcqypcqy

Edd Mather 6 said:


> Try planting off the trelis ; so air & sun etc is all round the spritlings : you'll need a few STOUT poles say 1 every 3ft with heavy duty wire at every 1 1/2 feet high right to the top of the pole height , to train the hop bine , something similar to the old fashioned hop garden method of growing , it may be worth a go !!



I was more concerned about my main support rope, which is strung from a large tree to my house roof. From this, I have a series of individual pulleys and lines down to each mound. I'm not too worried about the smaller lines moving, but the main rope and tree movement is concerning me as the large rope is drooping over time because the tree moves and stay moved. I got up with a ladder and re-tied it so I now have the ability to retension it at both ends.


----------



## good4whatAlesU

Edd Mather 6 said:


> How do Michael, hmm , t'would be an interesting research avenue !!



Just following up on this. I made inquiries, - there's an Aussie lab that has permit to import plant DNA, and can do the comparison at their lab.

Costs are prohibitively high - 2 grand AUS. . . . (having said that, they can run up to 48 samples for that price). Would indeed be interesting, but unfortunately at those prices .. not for me. A researcher with funding support or commercial grower who wants to nail down variety identification - would possibly be worth it (cheaper than doing the import).

Sorry to go off topic.


----------



## Rocker1986

Cascade really taking off now a week on. We've had rain today as well which will be good for them.


----------



## pirateagenda

Planted 2 each of cascade, chinook, victoria and por 8 days ago in a new aquaponics setup. Already have shoots!


----------



## bevan

pirateagenda said:


> Planted 2 each of cascade, chinook, victoria and por 8 days ago in a new aquaponics setup. Already have shoots!



Nice variety. Photos of set up please.


----------



## koshari

Rocker1986 said:


> Cascade really taking off now a week on. We've had rain today as well which will be good for them.
> 
> View attachment 108481


i can see why you want to screen out the neighbors house.


----------



## Rocker1986

koshari said:


> i can see why you want to screen out the neighbors house.


Haha! Yeah it's not the prettiest. I don't live here anymore though, these plants are at the olds, too much of a pain in the arse to move them around rental properties.


----------



## koshari

odly enough spoke to my neighbour tonight as i noticed he was building some new gates and i offered him some pickets i had been storing for a while, he gladly accepted them then asked how my brewing was going, turns out he was keen to suggest I grow some hops along the boundary with his house as they have a young child whos room faces the evening sun which gets very hot in the summer, i replied i actually have some already. thought that was a bit of a fluke.

incidentally many years ago when another family lived there i had another plant growing in that location and was asked if i could take it down as it was visible from the same room and he was concerned his teenage daughter may have known the cultivar of said plant.


----------



## Dae Tripper

It is about time I posted in this thread again. This year the hops will get some love again.


----------



## Brewnicorn

First shoots up in the last week or so. Bring on the cascade goodness - thanks to @Danscraftbeer for the hop rhizomes. [emoji3]


----------



## pirateagenda

bevan said:


> Nice variety. Photos of set up please.



having trouble uploading photos off my phone sorry


----------



## abyss

Dr Rudi seems to like it here in SE NSW.


----------



## Mardoo

Finished my trellising over the weekend. So far the best yield I’ve gotten has been using hooks to attach the lines to the gutters, so I decided to revisit that method. That, and I gave the whole vertical trellis to the Victoria crown, since it went apeshit as a first year, I’m guessing it’ll go elephantshit this year. So Victoria, Willamette - also going apeshit - a first year POR, and the little crown from the volunteer Mt. Hood that sprung up after my last hop split. Good thing too. I was kicking myself about getting rid of my Mt. Hood. Great hop


----------



## koshari

Mardoo said:


> Finished my trellising over the weekend. So far the best yield I’ve gotten has been using hooks to attach the lines to the gutters, so I decided to revisit that method. That, and I gave the whole vertical trellis to the Victoria crown, since it went apeshit as a first year, I’m guessing it’ll go elephantshit this year. So Victoria, Willamette - also going apeshit - a first year POR, and the little crown from the volunteer Mt. Hood that sprung up after my last hop split. Good thing too. I was kicking myself about getting rid of my Mt. Hood. Great hop
> 
> View attachment 108663
> 
> View attachment 108664
> 
> View attachment 108665
> 
> View attachment 108666


just need to attach your xmas lights as well and your all set for the festive season.

btw those victorians are looking very good so far.


----------



## Mardoo

Fattastic idea! I’ll just attach them to the hops now and let THEM do the work.


----------



## koshari

just done some preliminary trellis work on the fuggles, got to say bloody painful while a couple of plovers that laid eggs on the roof are taunting the hell out of you and your missus specifically forbids "moving them on".

the cascades are just popping their heads out so have a little while to get them sorted.


----------



## kaiserben

After leaving my now 1 year old cascade in a pot alone for the dormant part of the season, 3 weeks ago I noticed it had a healthy amount of new season growth. 

I got around to taking another, proper look on October 1 and ended up cutting back up to 1 foot off from 3 or 4 bines. 

I also noticed that the nodes that these growth/shoots are coming from are above the ground, so I reckon a good part of the crown is exposed. In any case it all looks very healthy, so I don't think I'll worry about covering with mulch or more dirt.


----------



## Devhay

What string/rope are you guys using for your trellis?

My first year cascade has has popped out of the ground and I figure I should start getting it ready haha


----------



## koshari

Devhay said:


> What string/rope are you guys using for your trellis?
> 
> My first year cascade has has popped out of the ground and I figure I should start getting it ready haha


iam using brickies line,.


----------



## Rocker1986

I've got rigging wire for mine, 3mm diameter. There are cheaper options though.


----------



## captain crumpet

Zomes going for 3rd year now. Want to select 3 bines and trim the rest. Currently triming out fresh bines every 3 days, shit is going crazy. When is right time to let them grow out. I think i remember reading november some time?


----------



## Dave70

My Victoria's had a bit of a rough start in life but have both fired up, though one seems to be less healthy looking with a little lighting of the leaves. Any ideas?


----------



## good4whatAlesU

Mad variation here .. Dr Rudi is healthy and has climbed 4 metres to the top of the trellis already!! Tettnang not far behind. 

EKG has come up about 20 cm and has gone all yellow and looks like it's about to die.


----------



## pcqypcqy

Devhay said:


> What string/rope are you guys using for your trellis?
> 
> My first year cascade has has popped out of the ground and I figure I should start getting it ready haha



I'm trying baling twine, but I've doubled it over so there's two lines for each mound (just in case). Was $10 for 500m or something like that at Bunnings.


----------



## koshari

pcqypcqy said:


> I'm trying baling twine, but I've doubled it over so there's two lines for each mound (just in case). Was $10 for 500m or something like that at Bunnings.


why are you doubling it up? i assume to give more area for the bind to hold on to?

the breaking strain of bailing twine is in the hundreds of kilo range, even 8 gauge brickies line is in the 40 to 60 kg range and both are relatively UV stable.


----------



## pcqypcqy

koshari said:


> why are you doubling it up? i assume to give more area for the bind to hold on to?
> 
> the breaking strain of bailing twine is in the hundreds of kilo range, even 8 gauge brickies line is in the 40 to 60 kg range and both are relatively UV stable.



I built a straw bale house a few summers ago, and found that it wasn't all that hard to break baling twine when doing truckers' hitches. It just stuck with me and I would rather have a back up then be caught short.

I've set them up on pullies, so if I need to lower them and re-raise them I can (i.e. for periodic harvesting, or cutting out the tops). I imagine there might be a bit of strain on the twine in that operation.

Plus I'm a structural engineer, so redundancy.


----------



## Curly79

I use doubled up baling twine too. It's handy to tuck the tips in between the two strands to train them in the right direction. Also 5 months in the sun weakens the twine so doubling up is a good idea.


----------



## Mardoo

I’ve used this stuff for years:




I started when I had trouble with twine breaking. It’s got plenty of stretch to it. I’ve yet to have it break. The bines hang on to it very well with no slippage.

https://www.bunnings.com.au/whites-3m-x-50m-black-soft-flexi-plant-tie_p3320936


----------



## Yob

fungrel said:


> Dr Smurto's Victoria and Chinook rhizomes are growing well.
> 2nd year Cluster looks as though it's ready to pop.


Cluster possibly won't get any higher..


----------



## Yob

Yob said:


> Reach fro the Sky!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 108216



Since that photo, the PoR has thrown about 60 bines and is about 4 foot tall..

Reduced it to about a dozen bines.. Mental


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles

koshari said:


> the breaking strain of bailing twine is in the hundreds of kilo range, even 8 gauge brickies line is in the 40 to 60 kg range and both are relatively UV stable.



Baling twine is usually polypropylene which has poor UV stability. After a few months exposure out in the vineyard you can pull it off the trellis with one hand and I definitely don't have a draw strength of hundreds of kilos.


----------



## fungrel

Mardoo said:


> I’ve used this stuff for years:
> View attachment 108704
> 
> I started when I had trouble with twine breaking. It’s got plenty of stretch to it. I’ve yet to have it break. The bines hang on to it very well with no slippage.
> 
> https://www.bunnings.com.au/whites-3m-x-50m-black-soft-flexi-plant-tie_p3320936


Rookie mistake to think twine would cut it, thanks for the product tip.
Luckily they're not too high up the twine..


----------



## fungrel

Yob said:


> Cluster possibly won't get any higher..


I dont understand..


----------



## Mardoo

fungrel said:


> I dont understand..



It’s an in joke about the one of the long-running AHB arguments.


----------



## fungrel

Mardoo said:


> It’s an in joke about the one of the long-running AHB arguments.


Ha.. No wonder I dont understand..


----------



## Rocker1986

Cascade plant taken a week ago, it's probably gone more mental since. This growth occurred in about 3 weeks since the first shoots appeared. There were already laterals on one of the bines.


----------



## N3MIS15

I'm guessing this is what a "bull shoot" looks like. Seems hollow to me...


----------



## koshari

i suspect with 1st year rhizomes i dont be wanting to cut back the bolters? its all about crown development in the first season from what i see?


----------



## Mardoo

I’ve always just let First years do what they want. Second year they go mental. Most important thing for first years is what happens underground.


----------



## N3MIS15

Fwiw the pic I took is a couple shoots from a second year plant that had grown to about 600mm tall. There was about 200mm between nodes which was triggered me to cut the plant back. Dunno if I made the right call, but the rapid growth seemed too good to be true [emoji53]


----------



## Schooner_downunder

Victoria, ekg, superpride and cascade have gone crazy, chinook a little late to the game...


----------



## Rocker1986

This Cascade plant has grown extremely fast, and even has burrs on it already


----------



## koshari

how have you screwed the timber ends to the iron in your planters rocker??


----------



## Rocker1986

koshari said:


> how have you screwed the timber ends to the iron in your planters rocker??


Just with 3 longish screws on each side, placed on the corrugations that touch the timber. They're quite secure and hold the weight fine.


----------



## koshari

just long enough to not come through the timber on the outside?


----------



## Rocker1986

Pretty much yeah. They poke out maybe a millimetre if that. Screwed in from the inside of the wall.


----------



## good4whatAlesU

up, up and at-them!


----------



## Dr_Rocks




----------



## pirateagenda

Here's what mine are looking like after rhizomes were planted 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Danscraftbeer

and they're off! Cutting out heaps of under growth shoots just to let 4+ main climbers go to make shade canopy for my back yard. 
First to take off is Tettnang. 2nd season in the ground. First off last year too but was ravished repeatedly by possums so much It failed to produce more than one hop flower.
This year I persuaded it away from the structure so those dumb arse tree rodents cant get to them. Fingers crossed I get an expected yield stringed up to, the tree...








Second off is Hallertau. 2nd year in a 70lt pot. Again so many dozens of shoots I'm cutting just to favour ~4 climbers for shade canopy growth is the theory.


----------



## AJ80

Hops going nuts here. Victoria is about 8 foot high, closely followed by Mt Hood, Cascade and the wild Otway Goldings. Chinook has just emerged from the ground, but is bent for global domination and will no doubt hit the top of the ropes first.


----------



## Yob

pirateagenda said:


> Here's what mine are looking like after rhizomes were planted 3 weeks ago.
> 
> View attachment 108823
> View attachment 108824
> View attachment 108825


Won't those rocks get really hot in summer?


----------



## Dae Tripper

pirateagenda said:


> Here's what mine are looking like after rhizomes were planted 3 weeks ago.
> 
> View attachment 108823
> View attachment 108824
> View attachment 108825



Is that some sort of wicking bed?


----------



## Belgrave Brewer

Things are just starting to kick on here. I'll have to string very soon.


----------



## pirateagenda

Yob said:


> Won't those rocks get really hot in summer?



There is recirculating water filled to about 10mm under the surface.


----------



## pirateagenda

Dae Tripper said:


> Is that some sort of wicking bed?



Its just blue metal. Its an aquaponics setup.


----------



## Dae Tripper

pirateagenda said:


> Its just blue metal. Its an aquaponics setup.



Thought it was. Is it your first year with hops and that type of system? What fish and how many?
I am just starting to play with aquaponics, it is an interesting cycle.


----------



## pirateagenda

Dae Tripper said:


> Thought it was. Is it your first year with hops and that type of system? What fish and how many?
> I am just starting to play with aquaponics, it is an interesting cycle.



yep, I just set it up recently to grow the hops and some veges as a bonus. 

I put in 12 goldfish for about a week, then added 24 jade perch so far. Have had a couple of fatalities but planning on putting in another 24 jade perch soon.


----------



## Rocker1986

Is there a reason why my Cascade plant already has burrs on it (well obviously there is but I don't know what it is)? It's like it's at the 2-3 months into the season stage but it's only taken about 5 weeks to get there. I am in Brisbane and there was a week or so of mid 30s days recently... maybe the plant got a bit thrown out by that?


----------



## Robbieb

Rocker1986 said:


> Is there a reason why my Cascade plant already has burrs on it (well obviously there is but I don't know what it is)? It's like it's at the 2-3 months into the season stage but it's only taken about 5 weeks to get there. I am in Brisbane and there was a week or so of mid 30s days recently... maybe the plant got a bit thrown out by that?



Perhaps it's because your days in Brisbane are quite short at the moment (12.5 hours), and short days trigger flowering. Apparently in short day areas, once a certain number of nodes have developed, flowering will occur (http://www.uvm.edu/extension/cropsoil/wp-content/uploads/jason-presentation.pdf). I could be completely off the mark, but that's just what I thought of.


----------



## Danscraftbeer

Rocker1986 said:


> Is there a reason why my Cascade plant already has burrs on it (well obviously there is but I don't know what it is)? It's like it's at the 2-3 months into the season stage but it's only taken about 5 weeks to get there. I am in Brisbane and there was a week or so of mid 30s days recently... maybe the plant got a bit thrown out by that?


That does seem odd. Mine are just starting to climb and grow through to harvest late March, early April. I'd wonder if cutting them back to the ground may reset them? Not sure about that though. Premature flowering can ruin your yield for the season.


----------



## Rocker1986

Yeah, last season I harvested probably around February/March, which is fine, but the plant also grew a lot slower then too. It's in its second year now and has grown like wildfire. Being at the olds place I don't get a chance to get to it much so haven't been able to cut anything back on it, just left it to do its thing. Either way, I'm happy with enough flowers for a batch or two, not aiming for kilos of them.


----------



## wynnum1

Rocker1986 said:


> Is there a reason why my Cascade plant already has burrs on it (well obviously there is but I don't know what it is)? It's like it's at the 2-3 months into the season stage but it's only taken about 5 weeks to get there. I am in Brisbane and there was a week or so of mid 30s days recently... maybe the plant got a bit thrown out by that?


Lot of cloudy overcast days lately in Brisbane that could be part of the problem .


----------



## drsmurto

pirateagenda said:


> yep, I just set it up recently to grow the hops and some veges as a bonus.
> 
> I put in 12 goldfish for about a week, then added 24 jade perch so far. Have had a couple of fatalities but planning on putting in another 24 jade perch soon.


I would have thought hops have far too large a root system for aquaponics.


----------



## pirateagenda

drsmurto said:


> I would have thought hops have far too large a root system for aquaponics.



Danscraftbeer has grown a pretty decent cascade bine doing it. This is my first go so will see how they go.


----------



## wynnum1

drsmurto said:


> I would have thought hops have far too large a root system for aquaponics.


They grow tomatoes and they get very big high plants and produce heavy crop.


----------



## Danscraftbeer

drsmurto said:


> I would have thought hops have far too large a root system for aquaponics.


They do own a lot of subteranian area in the Aquaponics but you can still grow other vegies and tomatoes, other heavy fruiters, in with them very well. Great thing with the Aquaponics is constant water and nutrients to every plant, nothing misses out.
This thing is a freak. Centre stem is ~80mm thick and all the multi stem base is around 200mm thick. I got over 6kg wet from this last season. With the AP because the water is cool (mine is 11 to 14c atm) this Cascade is the last to take off. It sits idle like this then finally goes ballistic soon. Its developed a mound in the gravel. I tried to remove it a month ago but no way. I would have to remove all the gravel out of the bed to get it out. Maybe after this season is past.


----------



## koshari

Finally my last cascade zome has sprouted.

Another brother of danscraftbeers cascade.


----------



## Benn

Things are slowly happening down here at Phillip Island;




•Cascade





•Columbus





•Victoria

All up I've got 11 plants going this year including: Cascade, Chinook, Columbus, Victoria & Willamette. Gonna be busy again come harvest time.




..The fruits of my labour from last season, an IPA _(19L.)_ using: Warrior, Simcoe, Citra, Amarillo & Centennial - with 100g of home grown Victoria at Flame Out and another 100g in a Hop Sock in the Keg. Not too bad 

Cheers Brewers


----------



## good4whatAlesU

100mm here over the weekend, if we survive the rain - things should kick on nicely!


----------



## clickeral

Need to watwr mine again this weekend only the Cascade hadn't kicked off when I checked Sunday 

Need to get some more string up for them


----------



## Curly79

P.O.R finally waking up.North East Vic.


----------



## Curly79

Just put some strings up for her. I love how it shades the porch in summer.


----------



## hopnotic

Hey guys, new to the forum and just about to move from wort kits to AG. I have a well established aquaponics system in SE Melb. Is it too late to plant hops?


----------



## Rocker1986

hopnotic said:


> Hey guys, new to the forum and just about to move from wort kits to AG. I have a well established aquaponics system in SE Melb. Is it too late to plant hops?


Probably not, I planted my first rhizomes about this time of year a couple of years ago and they did fine.


----------



## hopnotic

OK thanks. Now to find some!


----------



## Danscraftbeer

hopnotic said:


> Hey guys, new to the forum and just about to move from wort kits to AG. I have a well established aquaponics system in SE Melb. Is it too late to plant hops?


Go for it, they do very well. My AP Cascade harvest later than ground grown. 9th April was harvest last season.
You don't have any? SE Melb? May be getting late to find some. If your out of luck I actually have cuttings in small pots ready to go but you need to pick up from Frankston. There is 4 X Goldings. 2 X Red Earth. 1 X Cascade and 1 X Tettnang. PM me if your interested. These were established last season. Now kicked off and wanting to get out of those little pots and grow!
Dan.


----------



## hopnotic

Mate that would be awesome! I'm just over in Pearcedale. I have 150 silver perch producing the good stuff and winter vegies are just about done.


----------



## fungrel

I think the 3.8m lines are going to be a little small for this second year... Had no idea it would take off like it has.


----------



## Yob

Curly79 said:


> P.O.R finally waking up.North East Vic. View attachment 108983



I put my POR in a raised planter last year and it's gone sick.. threw about 60 bines and is at about 8 foot now, definitely going to raise all the others at the end of this season, the difference between its growth and the others at ground level is huge.


----------



## homebrewnewb

i need to get a shade cloth up, mine got a bit of a buzz yesterday and there are some sad wilted leaves on my bines today  it isn't even november yet.


----------



## Belgrave Brewer

homebrewnewb said:


> i need to get a shade cloth up, mine got a bit of a buzz yesterday and there are some sad wilted leaves on my bines today  it isn't even november yet.


I doubt it has anything to do with the amount of sun they are getting, unless they've been in shade for a while and were just put out into full sun. 

If they are in pots, the sun may have heated up the soil to a stressing level...try wrapping shade cloth around the pots.


----------



## homebrewnewb

Belgrave Brewer said:


> I doubt it has anything to do with the amount of sun they are getting, unless they've been in shade for a while and were just put out into full sun.
> 
> If they are in pots, the sun may have heated up the soil to a stressing level...try wrapping shade cloth around the pots.



thanks for the tip, they are in the ground the only thing i can think of is the tree cover is the issue and in the afternoon they just get hit, regardless i will have to cloth them the got burnt badly last year too. 

curious as to others having the issue. or if it's just me.


----------



## Belgrave Brewer

homebrewnewb said:


> thanks for the tip, they are in the ground the only thing i can think of is the tree cover is the issue and in the afternoon they just get hit, regardless i will have to cloth them the got burnt badly last year too.
> 
> curious as to others having the issue. or if it's just me.


Very strange. Yeah, could be the amount of shade they are in and then getting a big whack of sun. Hopefully a good water and they will recover. Mine are in full sun all day and are loving it. I did pull a pot out of the shed that was in shade for 2 weeks and into direct sunlight and it fried.


----------



## neal32

Slightly OT. 

Having sampled the Smurto Chinook for the last 2 years, it's not bad but it's not Galaxy, Citra, Mosaic or Amarillo. I continue to grow it just cause it grows by itself so very easily. I'm a tightarse but not the point where I won't pay a few bucks for hops that I prefer.

My question is, why hasn't an enterprising brewer that lives near where they plant Galaxy do a mad runner through the fields, taking cuttings whilst in full flight and then releasing the subsequent cuttings to the forum under the moniker PoR v2.0 forum selection??

Also, with the advent of hop hash, is there an economical way to extract the resin from the flowers? I'm aware of butane or other solvents but I'm after some method that's free/cheap with bonus points for easy.


----------



## homebrewnewb

nuts to being caught and sued man.
most people dont like their IP being nicked, whole point of patents and such.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

homebrewnewb said:


> i need to get a shade cloth up, mine got a bit of a buzz yesterday and there are some sad wilted leaves on my bines today  it isn't even november yet.


That's what is known as transpiration, a bit like us perspiring but we can keep our fluid levels up. The plant is not getting enough water to the leaves, all plants do it. Keep the soil moist and add plenty of mulch, they do not need any shade cloth.


----------



## husky

Vic secret in the yard is prolific as always with Chinook catching fast. Cascade is always slower.
This year I have a small planting at the family holiday property - 6 x Vic secrets with tonnes of height to grow and test their limits!


----------



## Belgrave Brewer

husky said:


> Vic secret in the yard is prolific as always with Chinook catching fast. Cascade is always slower.
> This year I have a small planting at the family holiday property - 6 x Vic secrets with tonnes of height to grow and test their limits!



Ummmmmmm....how did you get Vic Secret?


----------



## husky

@Belgrave Brewer - Not sure? Perhaps it's not vic secret? The zome was sold as a Victoria and I assumed is was vic secret as I hadn't heard of Victoria?

edit: A quick net search comes up with a nursery selling Victoria hops so that would be what I have. Apparently a relative of Galaxy which I don't get at all when brewing with it however.


----------



## mofox1

Not so secret then... ;-)

It's a very nice hop, I look forward to *ahem* retrieving some garden space neck from the missus so I can fit it in.


----------



## Belgrave Brewer

husky said:


> @Belgrave Brewer - Not sure? Perhaps it's not vic secret? The zome was sold as a Victoria and I assumed is was vic secret as I hadn't heard of Victoria?
> 
> edit: A quick net search comes up with a nursery selling Victoria hops so that would be what I have. Apparently a relative of Galaxy which I don't get at all when brewing with it however.



Yeah ok, it's Victoria. Sister to Galaxy but very different. Great hop cultivar. I was going to say, hand some Vic. Secret over to me.


----------



## fungrel

I need some advice, 

Since the last post on Tuesday the bines have grown to the end of the lines. 

Should i clip the ends of the bines (at the red arrow) to promote more lateral growth, or just let the bines grow where they may? I can anticipate the bines getting to almost double the length of the current lines.


----------



## Mardoo

They’ll stop vertical growth of their own accord if they can’t find anymore “up” to go. However, you can also clip them. The heat off that roof will likely kill off the growth tips and spur lateral growth, so you have a few options. Me, I have a highly trained pack of possums that take care of my growth tips once they reach the roofline.


----------



## Rocker1986

Cascade plant has formed into a nice screen now. There are some clusters of cones on it towards the top but probably can't really see them in the pictures. The Hallertau plant in the other planter box isn't growing very fast at all, just one bine about a metre tall and a few others a bit above soil level so far. Maybe it didn't like being buried as much.


----------



## fungrel

Rocker1986 said:


> Cascade plant has formed into a nice screen now. There are some clusters of cones on it towards the top but probably can't really see them in the pictures. The Hallertau plant in the other planter box isn't growing very fast at all, just one bine about a metre tall and a few others a bit above soil level so far. Maybe it didn't like being buried as much. View attachment 109176
> View attachment 109177


Are you located in a warm region of Australia?


----------



## koshari

fungrel said:


> Are you located in a warm region of Australia?


hes in QLD, and yes his bines are killing it compared to mine down if gippsland, 

my fuggles were first out of the block but the cascade seem to be gaining/overtaking them now.


----------



## Rocker1986

fungrel said:


> Are you located in a warm region of Australia?


Yeah mate, up in Brisbane. The speed of it has surprised me though, I figured it would go well in its second year, given the size of the root system, but not this bloody quickly. I have to go back there today to grab my whippersnipper, so I'll snap a pic of the contrasting Hallertau plant next to it.


----------



## Rocker1986

Here's a couple of photos from today, better lighting lol. Massive contrast between the Cascade and Hallertau


----------



## pirateagenda

Mardoo said:


> They’ll stop vertical growth of their own accord if they can’t find anymore “up” to go. However, you can also clip them. The heat off that roof will likely kill off the growth tips and spur lateral growth, so you have a few options. Me, I have a highly trained pack of possums that take care of my growth tips once they reach the roofline.



Ive got mine only going up about 1.2m from grow bed (2.4 off ground) - then was hoping they'd go across strings at about a 20 degree slope up. Am I dreaming? should I make them go higher vertically from the bed before going along the horizontal (slightly sloping up) strings?


----------



## homebrewnewb

you'll need to train them. if that's too hard they will keep going up then fall down under their weight, i would try and train them while the bines are young, older and you can snap or damage them. not that you cant damage younger bines, they are just easier to manipulate.


----------



## Mardoo

My understanding is that hops begin flowering after a certain number of nodes have grown, not a measure of vertical height. I’ve never tested it myself though. FWIW my hops attached to the guttering of our house grow at about a 45 degree angle and flower well. They have a 3.5 meter run at that angle. I also have vertically trellised hops. By the node notion, your 20 degrees should be fine.


----------



## Rocker1986

Picked the first harvest from the Cascade on Monday, got 46g wet so probably about 12g dry. Still a number of comes on the plant not quite ready as well as more burrs forming. Hallertau is slowly growing up the lines now too


----------



## LiquidGold

That's nuts, I'm in Brisbane and so far not even all of my plants have popped their heads up, seems very late and I think I may have let them get too dry over winter.


----------



## Rocker1986

I'm wondering if that is why the Hallertau is slower as well, although it received the same amount of water over winter as the Cascade. I also have a Fuggle in a pot but it's done **** all, not even 30cm tall and it's third year hahaha


----------



## Danscraftbeer

Rocker what's going on there? You harvested already in spring? 
On my end here in vic i have burs on my Red Earth hops. That is not good in my understanding of plants once they convert to flowering stage (too early underdeveloped) they are a fail. Maybe hops are different I hope. 
Premature conversion to flowering is a bad thing isn't it? Anyone wanting to chime in...?


----------



## Helles

Mardoo said:


> My understanding is that hops begin flowering after a certain number of nodes have grown, not a measure of vertical height. I’ve never tested it myself though. FWIW my hops attached to the guttering of our house grow at about a 45 degree angle and flower well. They have a 3.5 meter run at that angle. I also have vertically trellised hops. By the node notion, your 20 degrees should be fine.



Pretty sure its like there cousin plant 
Number of day light hours when they get shorter they flower


----------



## Danscraftbeer

Helles said:


> Pretty sure its like there cousin plant
> Number of day light hours when they get shorter they flower


Yes that's the standard so why are my (Red Earth) hops burring now? Why have Rocker1986's Cascade already produced pickable cones?


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles

Rocker1986 said:


> I'm wondering if that is why the Hallertau is slower as well, although it received the same amount of water over winter as the Cascade. I also have a Fuggle in a pot but it's done **** all, not even 30cm tall and it's third year hahaha



Well that's weird: my Fuggles went apeshit, having broken the surface about 5 weeks ago the first one will reach the top of the trellis in the next day or so. The trellis is 5.5 metres so that's over a metre a week or about 15 cm / day. You can almost watch the buggers extend.


----------



## koshari

My fuggles have near stalled. they popped up strong and early compared to the cascade but now one of the cascades is nearly at the rop of the fence.


.


----------



## Andy_27

My Fuggles seem to have stalled too. They burst out of the ground pretty quickly about 6 to 8 weeks ago but now are only 20cm or so up the first trellis. My Chinook has only just been able to be trained around the trellis rope. I've been giving them some Seasol or Thrive every couple of weeks. Perhaps some warmer weather is needed?


----------



## Rocker1986

Lyrebird_Cycles said:


> Well that's weird: my Fuggles went apeshit, having broken the surface about 5 weeks ago the first one will reach the top of the trellis in the next day or so. The trellis is 5.5 metres so that's over a metre a week or about 15 cm / day. You can almost watch the buggers extend.


That's pretty much what my Cascade did. It popped up around September and within a month had a shitload of bines at the top of the trellis and burrs forming. Not sure what's wrong with the Fuggle. Hallertau is at least moving along now albeit slowly.


----------



## wynnum1

Just found this on Internet this may be of interest. 

https://www.dpi.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0007/712717/hops-guide-for-new-growers.pdf


----------



## pcqypcqy

Mine shot up quick, but have stalled short of a metre. These are all first year's.

I've put it down to lack of water, so I've finally set up my drip irrigation and am using the bath water through this system. Hopefully they'll come good.

I'm not expecting many flowersin the first year, but I would have thought the vines would climb a bit and put on plenty of leaves.

I'm also finding they're strugglying to grab onto the baling twine as well. A few of them I wrap around manually, but in a bit of wind they seem to fall off again.

Edit: Photos attached


----------



## koshari

pcqypcqy said:


> I'm also finding they're strugglying to grab onto the baling twine as well. A few of them I wrap around manually, but in a bit of wind they seem to fall off again.



the cascade that has just today hit the top of the fence is a very strong bine, its climbing a bit of fencing wire but i suspect it would have clung to anything, its a pretty hearty bine,






iam not putting the fuggles reluctance down to lack of water as they are all getting the same, the soil has always been moist when i have checked as there is a lot of straw in the pots to keep it damp.


----------



## pcqypcqy

koshari said:


> the cascade that has just today hit the top of the fence is a very strong bine, its climbing a bit of fencing wire but i suspect it would have clung to anything, its a pretty hearty bine,
> 
> 
> 
> iam not putting the fuggles reluctance down to lack of water as they are all getting the same, the soil has always been moist when i have checked as there is a lot of straw in the pots to keep it damp.



I took a look at mine today during lunch and noticed they're getting better at holding on now that they're getting proper water.


----------



## good4whatAlesU

A bit of a motley crew.

First year rhizomes in pots.


----------



## Mardoo

Jeebus, one of my Victoria bines has already started burring out [emoji15]


----------



## Danscraftbeer

Mardoo said:


> Jeebus, one of my Victoria bines has already started burring out [emoji15]


I'm worried because mine are burring too on Red Earth, Goldings, Hallertau and just noticed developing cones on Tettnang.
This is not good as I understand it. They have not got anywhere near the mass of last years growth. Mine never started to bur until well into January in which they got to grow out really well before flowering. What I understand is they basically stop, or slow to a crawl growing when they start flowering. They shouldn't start flowering before solstice I thought. Its shortening days that trigger it I thought.
Anyone shed any light on this?
Am I facing a poor yield because of this?


----------



## Rocker1986

I just picked another small harvest from my Cascade this morning, 96g wet this time so about 24/25g when dried properly. Still more to go, but no new burrs forming at the moment. It'll be interesting to see if they start flowering again after new years.


----------



## Mardoo

Danscraftbeer said:


> I'm worried because mine are burring too on Red Earth, Goldings, Hallertau and just noticed developing cones on Tettnang.
> This is not good as I understand it. They have not got anywhere near the mass of last years growth. Mine never started to bur until well into January in which they got to grow out really well before flowering. What I understand is they basically stop, or slow to a crawl growing when they start flowering. They shouldn't start flowering before solstice I thought. Its shortening days that trigger it I thought.
> Anyone shed any light on this?
> Am I facing a poor yield because of this?


It's possible a solid nitrogen hit could bump them back into growth phase. I've never tried it. Just keep the potassium low until just before burring, then do a foliar application or on the soil. Foliar application is spraying a dilute solution of potash on the leaves. Most liquid potash fertilisers have instructions on the bottle.

Mine are only burring on the tallest bine, the rest haven't reached the node threshold yet.

I can't answer your other questions, unfortunately. I'm pretty sure mine have burred before solstice, but haven't actually noticed.


----------



## captain crumpet

Danscraftbeer said:


> I'm worried because mine are burring too on Red Earth, Goldings, Hallertau and just noticed developing cones on Tettnang.
> This is not good as I understand it. They have not got anywhere near the mass of last years growth. Mine never started to bur until well into January in which they got to grow out really well before flowering. What I understand is they basically stop, or slow to a crawl growing when they start flowering. They shouldn't start flowering before solstice I thought. Its shortening days that trigger it I thought.
> Anyone shed any light on this?
> Am I facing a poor yield because of this?



Flowering can occur early if there is too little nitrogen and too much phosphorus and or potassium present. 

I haven't done it with hops but with other plants like tomatoes I will pull off all buds and keep up the nitrogen. They will stop flowering and go back into grow mode.

Speaking of light cycles, if your plants are dealing with too much shade at either end of the day you could be simulating different light cycle. Once again with other plants, when I've needed to identify sex of the plant I force into a shorter light exposure but usually by completely covering it. 

Maybe a combination of both


----------



## Rocker1986

I suspect mine flowered so early because it grew so quickly. Only took about 4-5 weeks from the first shoot appearing for it to pretty much cover the whole trellis and try to escape to the nearby fence, complete with plenty of laterals too. The Hallertau has been a lot slower to grow but is starting to bush up more at ground level and has a few bines making their way up the lines. No burrs yet. 

This is the second little harvest from the Cascade a couple of days ago


----------



## Belgrave Brewer

Third year and strong growth here in VIC. Still training and cutting back, but also need to get back to yard maintenance. The heat this week really brought it on. Chinook is always the last out of the ground and first to hit the top wire.


----------



## Benn

...Beautiful


----------



## pirateagenda

i accidently just snapped the top off my best cascade grower.... will it recover from this?


----------



## Mardoo

It will start sending out laterals


----------



## thumbsucker

This is my first time growing hops. I put them in large pots and have strung heavy jute from the pots to my first floor balcony. I have had more then a few people stop and wonder what this was as they walked past my place, this is the only full sun space I could grow them in. Plus my thinking is that I can easily trim them from my balcony when it get to long.











I to snapped the top off the tip from one of my growers and yes it has sent out laterals, *should I just cut it back at ground level*?


----------



## Rocker1986

Nah just leave it alone. First year they're establishing themselves.


----------



## thumbsucker

Cheers

My other concern is that I may have to much root cuttings in the pot. The cutting were small and so I put three per pot in a triangle layout. My east Kent Goldings have shot to a meter in a month, the Hersbrucker and the Fuggles are just starting to grow but less then 150mm.

I am going to add a good measure of mulch shortly.


----------



## Rocker1986

Just picked the third harvest of the season from my Cascade, 82g wet so about 20g once dried. Takes the total to around 60g dry so far, with more flowers due for picking in another week or so. Can't see any new burrs at the moment but there are some new laterals poking out.


----------



## bevan

Hi for those in Victoria (close to macedon ranges). Local daffodil farmer has these drying racks for sale at $5 each. He says they are about 2 feet by 3 feet (they look a bit bigger sitting on a pallet) and he has about 80 left. I’ll be checking them out early next week. If anyone is interested I’m happy to help (get them to my place for pickup, etc) 
I’ll post more info once I’ve been and checked them out.


----------



## koshari

thats crazy stuff rocker, my cascades are still thriving, no burrs but they are all going well, the fuggles still are slowed right down though.


----------



## Rocker1986

I reckon. These are some of the flowers left, so far. Hopefully will get more later in the season.


----------



## Belgrave Brewer

I'm positive of an early harvest here in VIC this year. No burrs yet, but laterals forming and the majority of my plants will hit the 5 meter top wire weeks before solstice. Some are already over the top wire. I've seen a lot of people already reporting burr stage, and those reporting cones this early in the season is scary to me (except for up North). 

It's been hot too early after a long cold winter. Plant stress can bring things on early.


----------



## wynnum1

These hot spells are not good fools the plants into flowering early .


----------



## Rocker1986

Yeah we had a hot spell up here a month or so ago, but ever since it's been cooler and there's been a fair bit of rain as well. Maybe would have been better the other way around. This Hallertau plant has been slowly growing up more, no laterals yet or burrs so it might follow a more normal schedule.


----------



## mofox1

My Chinook have gone nuts in the past four weeks... Most bines now pushing the 4.5m mark (top of the frame). Amazing to watch them grow.


----------



## Benn

This is a pic of my Chinook from a week ago, it had shot out quite a few laterals from the majority of main bines. I've since trimmed off all the laterals and a few of the excess weaker looking bines that weren't doing much. Vertical growth has sped up with most bines approaching 2m.
I'm just wondering what may have caused the premature lateral growth?
It's a 3 year old plant that spent the first year in a large pot, second year in the ground and this year during the dormant stage I relocated it to a more sheltered location in the back yard away from the wind. Too much relocating perhaps?


----------



## AJ80

Burrs are forming on my cascade and mt hood - no laterals, just burrs coming directly off the main bines. Very strange. Chinook is slowly taking over the world, but no burrs on it.


----------



## Belgrave Brewer

AJ80 said:


> Burrs are forming on my cascade and mt hood - no laterals, just burrs coming directly off the main bines. Very strange. Chinook is slowly taking over the world, but no burrs on it.


Yeah, the main bine burrs can come on early. This happened to me a few years ago. They ended up being giant.


----------



## bevan

bevan said:


> Hi for those in Victoria (close to macedon ranges). Local daffodil farmer has these drying racks for sale at $5 each. He says they are about 2 feet by 3 feet (they look a bit bigger sitting on a pallet) and he has about 80 left. I’ll be checking them out early next week. If anyone is interested I’m happy to help (get them to my place for pickup, etc)
> I’ll post more info once I’ve been and checked them out.
> View attachment 109966



Ok checked out the drying racks. They are 900mm long and 550mm across. This is what he has left








I bought a few of them and am happy to go back and get more and store them till pickup if people are after them . He’s selling them for $5 each. Location is Riddells Creek Victoria 3431.
Here’s a close a photo of them




I guess if your keen then PM me.


----------



## Benn

Farken beautiful


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles

Danscraftbeer said:


> They shouldn't start flowering before solstice I thought. Its shortening days that trigger it I thought.
> Anyone shed any light on this?



Apparently the exact mechanism is yet to be confirmed. This paper gives an interesting overview


----------



## good4whatAlesU

Under a protected cropping system (like they use for cucumbers etc.) many of the variables could be manipulated producing year round fresh hops if desired.
Lots of crops going this way now to take advantage of seasonal gaps in the market, or to grow plants in areas outside their natural range.
Coir husk is a popular media now in grow pots instead of soil.


----------



## wynnum1

good4whatAlesU said:


> Under a protected cropping system (like they use for cucumbers etc.) many of the variables could be manipulated producing year round fresh hops if desired.
> Lots of crops going this way now to take advantage of seasonal gaps in the market, or to grow plants in areas outside their natural range.
> Coir husk is a popular media now in grow pots instead of soil.


Are fresh hops any advantage over well processed hops green houses are expensive and if make with the fresh hops in season how long can it be stored as beer.


----------



## koshari

Lyrebird_Cycles said:


> Apparently the exact mechanism is yet to be confirmed. This paper gives an interesting overview


a very long time ago when i may have dabbled in the production of another home grown cultivar using a simple timer to change artificial light was definitely a reliable way to bring on the production of flowers.

btw iam still seeing the cascades bines here growing very rapidly with big gaps (80-100mm) between the leaves while the fuggles is growing a lot slower but more like a bush with very little distance (20-40mm) between the leaves. its pretty interesting given that the soil, watering and environment they are in is virtually identical??


----------



## Danscraftbeer

Everything in my garden is going to flower prematurely. Vegies, Hops. I'm surrendering to the common gardeners theory it was because of an early pre summer heat wave. I can plant more vegies but the hops are all over the place. Early climers are in flower and this onslaught of undergrowth now.


----------



## Rocker1986

Picked the second last harvest from the Cascade today, second last of the existing flowers anyway as there may be more. It is putting out new laterals from the existing bines. 172g wet today which should be a bit over 40g dry, bringing the dry total over 100g. I still have last year's harvest in the freezer so about 240g dry all up to use. Should get a few batches out of them!

Sent from my Agora 4G+ using Aussie Home Brewer mobile app


----------



## good4whatAlesU

Crazy attack of mites this week (will get a photo this-afternoon)... be on the look out gents.


----------



## blotto

Well my hops are starting to take off finally, I've moved into a new place and have found a nice tree they can live under. Looks like they are enjoying stretching out some bines. These are second year's but last year I had them in too much shade and they didn't do well. I'll get them in the ground next year or a raised garden bed like Kelsey.


----------



## No.42-jsb

So after nearly being decimated by caterpillars both my hops plants are growing with a vengeance. Both are throwing out heaps of lateral branches.
Should I trim them or just train them up some more twine?
Can I train them up the same twine as the main vine?


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles

good4whatAlesU said:


> Crazy attack of mites this week (will get a photo this-afternoon)... be on the look out gents.



Mine have been devastated by white fly below the roof line but appear unharmed above it. I'm guessing it has to do with still air.


----------



## Danscraftbeer

I've got it all this year for pests. Catapillars, whitefly, other tiny flying stuff that leaves streaks through the leaves of everything. Possums have found the hops darn it!. Snails and slugs in masses. Its amazing how fast things can go from hey wow gangbusters! to , oh shit what's all these things eating everything!  Bit of a mongrel season this year for the garden....


----------



## Rocker1986

Forgot to post the picture I got the other day, the latest harvest from the Cascade. It's got another small bunch of burrs on it now too.


----------



## good4whatAlesU

Lyrebird_Cycles said:


> Mine have been devastated by white fly below the roof line but appear unharmed above it. I'm guessing it has to do with still air.



Little buggers, still air and humidity not a good combo. Mabye birds and the like are taking them out above the roof line too? 

I've whacked the mites with some mitecide - seems to have done the trick. Interestingly the mites went for the old leaves on early bull-bines - (Dr Rudi and Tettnang), the varities which are slow starters and still with young leaves (Cascade, Goldings) have not been attacked. I sprayed them anyway ....


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

Saw these at Bulleen Art & Garden. Good to know PoR is still being reproduced and also Red Earth is available. 

Can’t get growing hop plants past SWMBO though due to the little dog ruling the roost and risk of him eating the flowers [emoji34] Maybe one day...


----------



## captain crumpet

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Saw these at Bulleen Art & Garden. Good to know PoR is still being reproduced and also Red Earth is available.
> 
> Can’t get growing hop plants past SWMBO though due to the little dog ruling the roost and risk of him eating the flowers [emoji34] Maybe one day...View attachment 110480



We have a dog that ate an entire bush of carolina reapers, but has a sniff of hops and runs with her tail between her legs. Have you seen how your dog reacts to pellets if you just hold out the bag or have them in your hand?


----------



## captain crumpet

Cascade, trimmed all bines until start of November, then let three bines grow out. Continue to chop out new shoots weekly. That hot spell in Melbourne caused it to start flowering. 3rd year in the same spot. Had to go over to the neighbours and hack out the rhizome growth on their side. Was starting to shoot up and strangle their trees


----------



## Curly79

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Saw these at Bulleen Art & Garden. Good to know PoR is still being reproduced and also Red Earth is available.
> 
> Can’t get growing hop plants past SWMBO though due to the little dog ruling the roost and risk of him eating the flowers [emoji34] Maybe one day...View attachment 110480


My dog has never shown any interest in my hops DJ. Is it the plant or the flowers that is dangerous to dogs?


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

I think the flowers but not certain, I know pellets are a worry being concentrated. Will see how he reacts to the smell but he usually eats anything I drop onto the floor before he even realises it’s food or not [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Rocker1986

It's more the flowers themselves that are poisonous to dogs.


----------



## koshari

Cascades now sending out laterals. Fuggles seems to be getting thicker, more bush like but reluctant to climb still.


----------



## Mardoo

Anyone have much experience with Willamette? 3 years running now it grows like hell and is far ahead of my other hops. Then it just stops and doesn’t grow anymore.

My other hops keep growing, send out laterals, etc. Not my Willamette. Dead stop. Last year I tried cutting it back and got a small crop. I may have cut it back too late. 

I do the standard cutting out of bull bines early on, and then selecting the strongest of the following bines, keeping to 8-10 bines per crown. 

Is Willamette a variety that needs to be cut back to ground after first growth?


----------



## droid

my first proper go

Tettnang courtesy of Danscraftbeer - thankyou!




and to whoever nicked the Hallertau that I had dibs on at the case-swap - may your garden be bountiful...of Triffids...


----------



## Belgrave Brewer

Photos from the past few weeks. Everything in burr stage with Chinook and Centennial forming cones. 

I'm in the process of cutting back all undergrowth.


----------



## good4whatAlesU

Burrs are out on my Saaz. Bit of a mixed bag with the first year rhizomes:


----------



## Belgrave Brewer

good4whatAlesU said:


> Burrs are out on my Saaz. Bit of a mixed bag with the first year rhizomes:
> 
> View attachment 110899
> View attachment 110900


Be careful with those black pots...they can fry the roots on a hot sunny day. Shade cloth or similar around the pots will help.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

good4whatAlesU said:


> Burrs are out on my Saaz. Bit of a mixed bag with the first year rhizomes:
> 
> View attachment 110899
> View attachment 110900


Love that garden, could grow some stuff in there.

A bit late in the season now but this year is the first time in about three or four years I have been able to fertilise with my own urine, best fertiliser you can get. Something to think about for next season when you want to give them a high nitrogen hit.


----------



## good4whatAlesU

Yes I should affix some white material around the outside.

Wish it was my garden too, just a vacant plot at work. ..


----------



## mondestrunken

captain crumpet said:


> Had to go over to the neighbours and hack out the rhizome growth on their side. Was starting to shoot up and strangle their trees
> View attachment 110481


I take it the neighbours are not brewers?


----------



## koshari

my prize cascade,


----------



## fungrel

Could someone hazard a guess at how long until these cones will be at maturity? 

I'd like to throw them in the whirlpool rather than dry them, so planning a brew day accordingly. My guess is 2-3 weeks, but don't have enough experience growing hops.


----------



## koshari

damn invasion of passionfruit vine hoppers on a couple of my plants.


----------



## Rocker1986

fungrel said:


> Could someone hazard a guess at how long until these cones will be at maturity?
> 
> I'd like to throw them in the whirlpool rather than dry them, so planning a brew day accordingly. My guess is 2-3 weeks, but don't have enough experience growing hops.
> 
> View attachment 110978
> View attachment 110979


They look like they're not far away but how do they feel? They should feel dry and papery and make a scrunchy sort of sound when rolled between the fingers. Also look for the yellow powder under the bracts.


----------



## fungrel

Rocker1986 said:


> They look like they're not far away but how do they feel? They should feel dry and papery and make a scrunchy sort of sound when rolled between the fingers. Also look for the yellow powder under the bracts.


Very papery, scrunchy sound, yellow powder as well but for some reason they're not as aromatic as last year. Nowhere near it. 

I made the mistake of picking them weeks earlier last year but the last year's batch definitely smelled more pungent.

I agree they're not far away. Maybe I'll cut one in half and give it a closer look.


----------



## Belgrave Brewer

fungrel said:


> Very papery, scrunchy sound, yellow powder as well but for some reason they're not as aromatic as last year. Nowhere near it.
> 
> I made the mistake of picking them weeks earlier last year but the last year's batch definitely smelled more pungent.
> 
> I agree they're not far away. Maybe I'll cut one in half and give it a closer look.



If they still have a grassy/vegetal smell, they aren't ready. The center stig should snap when a cone is bent in half, and the bracts should fall off when rubbed backwards. Papery sound when rolled and tips just beginning to brown are also signs.The hops should also pop off easily when pulled.

These video give a good visual indication:


----------



## mondestrunken

Goddamn possum or mouse or something ate all the leaves off my hops last night. I mean, what is the point of eating the leaves?


----------



## Danscraftbeer

mondestrunken said:


> Goddamn possum or mouse or something ate all the leaves off my hops last night. I mean, what is the point of eating the leaves?


That's the character of Possums. I know those buggers. Dumb gatherers but when they find something worthy to eat they will repeat unless you take on a defensive somehow. They do eat the flowers too but lush green leaves and the tips mostly. Scampering around looking for anything good to eat and when they find something they do repeat the pillage. Stringed hops are usually safe they wont go out on unstable strings. They will eat what they can reach from a climbable structure.


----------



## alm0nde

Hey guys, hoping someone can help with a problem. Leaves are turning yellow, starting from the bottom. Thought it might have been leaf scorch due to the hot weather we've had in Melbourne, but I've noticed these insects hanging about all over it. Hopefully these pictures help


----------



## Danscraftbeer

alm0nde said:


> Hey guys, hoping someone can help with a problem. Leaves are turning yellow, starting from the bottom. Thought it might have been leaf scorch due to the hot weather we've had in Melbourne, but I've noticed these insects hanging about all over it. Hopefully these pictures help
> 
> View attachment 111013
> 
> 
> View attachment 111014
> 
> 
> View attachment 111015
> 
> 
> View attachment 111016


What breed of Hop? What location? Its been a hard year on all my hops this season. You get good seasons and not so good seasons from a multitude of reasons. Pests being a big one when things (weather climate) favor them and not in favor of the plants.
I'm now thinking that breed versus location is very significant. I cant grow any breed I want well in a backyard in SE Melbourne it seems to me anyway. That's a real bummer to think of it but otherwise to take advantage of the hops that do well over others and persist on the perfect home grown brew any hop way.
Success Hops in my SE Melbourne backyard are: (from strongest and biggest yields per plant)
Victoria
Chinook
Cascade
Others attempted with mediocre success:
Hallertau
Red Earth
Goldings
Tettnanger (looks to fail for the second season in a row)


----------



## fdsaasdf

I'm located in Brisbane and have a few plants that are starting to show burrs. The Goldings and Victoria seem to have stopped growing up between 2-3m and have a few (but not lots) of lateral shoots. The Cascade has 4 shoots that got over 4m with one that is close to 6m, with a dozen or so laterals on each. 

I've probably killed 30 or 40 bright green grasshoppers, haven't seen any of the giants that decimated the Victoria last year just yet but I need to stay vigilant.

I've seen mention of use of Maxibloom and other additives to increase the yield - any advice on what I should be feeding the plants with and when from here to encourage the best season possible?


----------



## wide eyed and legless

alm0nde said:


> Hey guys, hoping someone can help with a problem. Leaves are turning yellow, starting from the bottom. Thought it might have been leaf scorch due to the hot weather we've had in Melbourne, but I've noticed these insects hanging about all over it. Hopefully these pictures help
> View attachment 111016



What you have there is the Passion Vine Hopper, could well be the source of your problem, they will suck out the nutrients from the plants, if you don't get rid of them they will diminish your crop. I have seen them on cannabis plants they bore into the stalks and feed from there.
Get some insect spray from Bunnings and give them a good dosing.


----------



## alm0nde

Cheers mate, will do.

Is the clue in the name? Meaning, we have a passionfruit plant nearby, are they perhaps coming from that?


----------



## alm0nde

Danscraftbeer said:


> What breed of Hop? What location? Its been a hard year on all my hops this season. You get good seasons and not so good seasons from a multitude of reasons. Pests being a big one when things (weather climate) favor them and not in favor of the plants.
> I'm now thinking that breed versus location is very significant. I cant grow any breed I want well in a backyard in SE Melbourne it seems to me anyway. That's a real bummer to think of it but otherwise to take advantage of the hops that do well over others and persist on the perfect home grown brew any hop way.
> Success Hops in my SE Melbourne backyard are: (from strongest and biggest yields per plant)
> Victoria
> Chinook
> Cascade
> Others attempted with mediocre success:
> Hallertau
> Red Earth
> Goldings
> Tettnanger (looks to fail for the second season in a row)


Hey mate, Golding's, in Melbourne. It's their second year. Have some Chinook as well down the garden that are doing well for their first year


----------



## wide eyed and legless

alm0nde said:


> Cheers mate, will do.
> 
> Is the clue in the name? Meaning, we have a passionfruit plant nearby, are they perhaps coming from that?


Yes Passion Fruit vine is the main objective but any vine will do, as tomato is a vine they will also go for them, but I did see what a large group can do to the hops distant cousin which isn't a vine.


----------



## koshari

alm0nde said:


> Hey guys, hoping someone can help with a problem. Leaves are turning yellow, starting from the bottom. Thought it might have been leaf scorch due to the hot weather we've had in Melbourne, but I've noticed these insects hanging about all over it. Hopefully these pictures help
> 
> View attachment 111013
> 
> 
> View attachment 111014
> 
> 
> View attachment 111015
> 
> 
> View attachment 111016


Passionfruit vine hoppers. Need to spray them. Usually for edible vegies you would use Pyreethrym however i used bayer as i dont have and cones yet. The all pissed off then. Look for the larve which look like they have little bits of cotton wool hanging out of htere asses.


----------



## Mardoo

I’m having the same thing on a couple of my hops. I’d agree with Dan’s - just the season - but I can’t say for sure. I’ve had those bugs for three years running, without the yellowing, etc, so I don’t think it’s them. 

Goldings I never had much luck with here. The handful of hops I got off it was like angels’ breath, but I pulled it after four years. However, IIRC a mate who lives out Woodend way has had decent crops from Goldings.


----------



## alm0nde

Thanks a lot guys, I'll head to Bunnings tonight I think. Any specific products anyone recommends?


----------



## koshari

alm0nde said:


> Thanks a lot guys, I'll head to Bunnings tonight I think. Any specific products anyone recommends?


i used a -
*deltamethrin *based spray as i didnt want them coming back soon , it worked virtually instantly,, i only sprayed a few days ago, you will literally feel all the feisty buggers leaping off the plant as the ricochet of your arms and legs, again if i had cones i would avoid spraying near them. pyrethrem is also suggested on some gardening sites however it has an effective life of 24hrs and needs to be sprayed directly on the pests. 
*http://npic.orst.edu/factsheets/archive/Deltatech.html*


----------



## Belgrave Brewer

alm0nde said:


> Hey guys, hoping someone can help with a problem. Leaves are turning yellow, starting from the bottom. Thought it might have been leaf scorch due to the hot weather we've had in Melbourne, but I've noticed these insects hanging about all over it. Hopefully these pictures help



Vine hoppers aside, yellowing leaves from the ground upwards is common. If the plants aren't getting everything they need as far as nutrients, they will begin to sacrifice their lower leaves for flower production. Over watering/damp feet can also cause this as well as root rot. 

Get rid of the vine hoppers. Are your plants sitting in wet soil? What are you using as fertiliser?


----------



## alm0nde

No cones yet so ill go the deltamethrin. They could be overwatered, I water pretty much every afternoon after work.


----------



## Belgrave Brewer

alm0nde said:


> No cones yet so ill go the deltamethrin. They could be overwatered, I water pretty much every afternoon after work.


That's fine if drainage is good, but don't let them sit in water, they like dry feet most of the time. They mound them commercially so they get plenty of water but water drains away.


----------



## alm0nde

Ok thanks for the advice, drainage is pretty decent


----------



## fungrel

Mardoo said:


> I’m having the same thing on a couple of my hops. I’d agree with Dan’s - just the season - but I can’t say for sure. I’ve had those bugs for three years running, without the yellowing, etc, so I don’t think it’s them.



This exact same issue was present on my hops, and after a lot of investigation i found to be riddled with mites (especially the red spider mite). Grab a suspect leaf, put it over a sheet of white paper and tap the leaf. Inspect the paper and be prepared for a battle if it is mites.

Neem oil seems to be beating them down, but they have a reproductive cycle of 4 days so you need to be vigilant.

Edit: Deltamethrin will not kill the mites, it will wipe out all competing species which can exacerbate the issue. I went full thermonuclear and started with cyfluthrin, following up with neem every 3 days.


----------



## Rocker1986

My Hallertau looks like it's died off already. It produced about 5 flowers that I could see. I haven't been able to get around here to water them much lately which probably hasn't helped as the rain hasn't been around for a couple of weeks. Not sure what to do with it really, its best yield was in its first year in a pot, last season it dropped off and now this year hardly anything. The Cascade plant didn't produce as much either but it grew really well and I still got over 100g dry from it.


----------



## koshari

did you get those vine hoppers sorted almonte? might need a follow up spray in a few days as eggs hatch and next generation of larvae come onto the scene.


----------



## good4whatAlesU

Rocker1986 said:


> My Hallertau looks like it's died off already. It produced about 5 flowers that I could see. I haven't been able to get around here to water them much lately which probably hasn't helped as the rain hasn't been around for a couple of weeks. Not sure what to do with it really, its best yield was in its first year in a pot, last season it dropped off and now this year hardly anything. The Cascade plant didn't produce as much either but it grew really well and I still got over 100g dry from it.
> 
> View attachment 111020



Did you check for mites? Mite damage looks a bit like the leaves are dying off.

Scroll down to image 3 here: 

https://www.researchgate.net/public..._Production_in_the_United_States/figures?lo=1


----------



## Rocker1986

I haven't looked closely but if they are there then they've only bothered to attack one plant as my other two plants are fine, other than some minor grasshopper damage. In any case, it doesn't really matter a great deal since the bloody thing only produced a handful of flowers anyway.


----------



## good4whatAlesU

Fair enough, I've had to spray the little buggers with vigour this year. They took to the tettnang especially....

In general I don't like spraying things, but War is War.


----------



## good4whatAlesU

Got a few flowers - first year growing so I'm chuffed! 

First year rhizomes in pots, I was skeptical. . . but pleasantly surprised. Battling with caterpillars and spider mites along the way. . . (still doing battle..).


----------



## alm0nde

koshari said:


> did you get those vine hoppers sorted almonte? might need a follow up spray in a few days as eggs hatch and next generation of larvae come onto the scene.


Seem to be on top of it. Resprayed a few days later to catch the next gen and looks to have calmed down [emoji4]


----------



## nathang28

My hops are looking more like day of the triffids... Hehe. Looking forward to a bumper crop.


----------



## Zorco

They look amazing.


----------



## fungrel

nathang28 said:


> My hops are looking more like day of the triffids... Hehe. Looking forward to a bumper crop. View attachment 111142
> View attachment 111143
> View attachment 111144


How old are these plants?


----------



## nathang28

fungrel said:


> How old are these plants?


They would be 4 years old now. This is the second year of a really good crop.


----------



## koshari

this cascade is the pride of my fleet, 1st year and heaps of burrs on it.


----------



## Garfield

I'm looking to finally establish a hop garden this year. My yard is mostly shaded by gum trees. Is there a minimum daylight required for a crop?


----------



## alm0nde

Looks like the passion vine hoppers were dealt with, but today noticed really fine webs all over the plant. Still have a lot of brown drying leaves too. Any ideas for treatment?


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Those brown leaves are a result of sunburn, but check out around those webs and under the leaves to check for spider mites.


----------



## Danscraftbeer

nathang28 said:


> They would be 4 years old now. This is the second year of a really good crop.


What breed? They look lush!


----------



## nathang28

Danscraftbeer said:


> What breed? They look lush!


Fuggles and Hallertau. Three plants total. If i remember correctly Hallertau in the middle and Fuggles either side.


----------



## Danscraftbeer

alm0nde said:


> Looks like the passion vine hoppers were dealt with, but today noticed really fine webs all over the plant. Still have a lot of brown drying leaves too. Any ideas for treatment?View attachment 111238
> View attachment 111239


Cut off all the crap, sick, weathered, dead leaves gives encouragement for new growth. That's all you can do as well as feed them nicely and hope for a late harvest. I got sunburned Red Earth in the last few 40c+ weather. Also sunburned chillies that is a new thing.


----------



## alm0nde

Thanks mate, that's the plan for tomorrow. Have a Chinook down in the garden that's looking good so at least I'll get some hops this year!


----------



## The hop cartel

Little down in bine size compared to last season.....but the cones are huge


----------



## Bhundoo

Some awesome looking backyard hops here!


----------



## mofox1

The hop cartel said:


> Little down in bine size compared to last season.....but the cones are hugeView attachment 111316
> View attachment 111317
> View attachment 111318



I reduced my bine count per line to 3 (instead of 4-5 last year) and I got the same result. Not necessarily causal, but last year there was so much vegetation up high (and so many f*cking flowers) that a lot of the flowers were smallish and pale. Sort of small acorn size and shape.

This year, although a lower quantity of flowers, they are huge and green and look freaking awesome. Next year I'll drop it down to 2 per bine and see how the quality goes... not too concerned about getting a reduced harvest, I've still got 2015 flowers to go thru...!


----------



## Belgrave Brewer

Picking begins next weekend.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Can I bring my own bag.


----------



## Belgrave Brewer

wide eyed and legless said:


> Can I bring my own bag.


If you want to come and help pick, I'm happy to send you home with some.


----------



## Belgrave Brewer

The hop cartel said:


> Little down in bine size compared to last season.....but the cones are hugeView attachment 111316
> View attachment 111317
> View attachment 111318


Same here, less cones, much bigger size this year. Probably the same yield in weight.


----------



## fungrel

Anyone know why I'm seeing this only on the Mt Hood varieties, and not on any others? All plants have had same watering / feeding schedules.


----------



## Bhundoo

Looks like blight any sign of bugs in the infected cone or plants?


----------



## Belgrave Brewer

If it is localised, I'd say some type of bug is infesting them. I get a little of this every year and remove it as soon as I see it. Could be blight, but it usually starts at the tip and grows up the flower, and does not usually come on until later in the growth cycle...not in burr stage.


----------



## Bhundoo

Belgrave Brewer said:


> If it is localised, I'd say some type of bug is infesting them. I get a little of this every year and remove it as soon as I see it. Could be blight, but it usually starts at the tip and grows up the flower, and does not usually come on until later in the growth cycle...not in burr stage.


I was thinking that too. Maybe also some really hot windy days?


----------



## Belgrave Brewer

Bhundoo said:


> I was thinking that too. Maybe also some really hot windy days?


Could be. It looks like they are browning from the stig outwards which is why I'm thinking it may be getting munched on from inside. The outside of the bracts and leaves look healthy.


----------



## fungrel

Belgrave Brewer said:


> Could be. It looks like they are browning from the stig outwards which is why I'm thinking it may be getting munched on from inside. The outside of the bracts and leaves look healthy.



Last three days were hot, windy and unusually humid, and this has only occurred on the very small burrs that have developed over the last week. 

I've been struggling with spider mites, but no evidence of any critters on leaves or in the area. Also starting to wonder if there isn't sufficient air flow around the plants. Some of the cones may be showing signs of tip blight, but as you said it's strange that the burrs are being affected so soon?


----------



## Belgrave Brewer

fungrel said:


> Last three days were hot, windy and unusually humid, and this has only occurred on the very small burrs that have developed over the last week.
> 
> I've been struggling with spider mites, but no evidence of any critters on leaves or in the area. Also starting to wonder if there isn't sufficient air flow around the plants. Some of the cones may be showing signs of tip blight, but as you said it's strange that the burrs are being affected so soon?


A bad infestation of spider mites will cause all the flowers on the plant to brown.


----------



## good4whatAlesU

I might give the predatory mites a go next year - anyone given them a go? 

https://bugsforbugs.com.au/product/persimilis/


----------



## Bhundoo

good4whatAlesU said:


> I might give the predatory mites a go next year - anyone given them a go?
> 
> https://bugsforbugs.com.au/product/persimilis/


I have used them well worth it. we have no tssm on our main plants but our test plants are infected.. You really need to release at the first sign off infection. I would eco oil first then release predatory mites. [emoji4]


----------



## Danscraftbeer

Aquaponic Cascade well endowed as usual. Burring up like crazy. 









Chinook strong as ever too.












Corridors of Red Earth, Goldings, Hallertau all fairly average this year since a heat wave in spring sent them into premature flowering before they developed properly really messed them up and now they are just going into re-burring stage. 




The sad Tettnang. It just doesn't seem to handle Melbourne weather. Its the first to eagerly kick off early spring then is very vulnerable, actually seems like a magnet for pest attack. The weekest of them. 2nd year fail now but I may as well give them another year to see if they adapt at all maybe...


----------



## Belgrave Brewer

good4whatAlesU said:


> I might give the predatory mites a go next year - anyone given them a go?
> 
> https://bugsforbugs.com.au/product/persimilis/


I've used both Persimilis and Californicus combined with great success. It's probably overkill for the backyard grower. As Bhundoo said, Eco Oil is an inexpensive option comparatively. They will spread rapidly in the right conditions.


----------



## good4whatAlesU

Thanks Belgrave and Bhundoo, next year (hopefully if I'm still growing) I'll give both those a go. 

I whacked the mites with some heavy stuff this year (it worked) but I don't really want to do that again.


----------



## fungrel

Belgrave Brewer said:


> A bad infestation of spider mites will cause all the flowers on the plant to brown.


Given a round of liquid copper, then a round of neem. Will check in a week to see if it's made a difference.
I believe some of the plants don't like being in a moist part of the yard, thinking of relocating a second and first year crown.

Does relocating a bine affect yield dramatically?


----------



## Belgrave Brewer

fungrel said:


> Given a round of liquid copper, then a round of neem. Will check in a week to see if it's made a difference.
> I believe some of the plants don't like being in a moist part of the yard, thinking of relocating a second and first year crown.
> 
> Does relocating a bine affect yield dramatically?


Not dramatically, but in my experience, yes it will. I've planted crowns and have also moved and replanted crowns. 

Hops love water, but not wet feet...they will suffer root rot sitting in moist soil long term. Better off moving them, and if you can mound them with a loamy soil.


----------



## fungrel

Belgrave Brewer said:


> Not dramatically, but in my experience, yes it will. I've planted crowns and have also moved and replanted crowns.
> 
> Hops love water, but not wet feet...they will suffer root rot sitting in moist soil long term. Better off moving them, and if you can mound them with a loamy soil.


That's one thing I struggle with as a new grower (and others will most likely struggle too).. How do you know when to water? The plants themselves are such vigorous growers and they can be sitting in bone dry soil and not seem to wilt easily.


----------



## Belgrave Brewer

fungrel said:


> That's one thing I struggle with as a new grower (and others will most likely struggle too).. How do you know when to water? The plants themselves are such vigorous growers and they can be sitting in bone dry soil and not seem to wilt easily.



You can get a moisture meter at Bunnings or the local garden store, it's just a probe that sticks into the soil. I use one occasionally. 

Mounding allows water to the plant but excess water is shed. When there is no rain here, I'm watering 14L per plant per day.


----------



## pat_00

14l each! no wonder I have crappy yields.


----------



## koshari

got some real nice burr coverage from 1st year cascade now,


----------



## good4whatAlesU

Small beginnings, but a couple handfuls of goldings harvested


----------



## fungrel

Cheers everyone for the help in diagnosing the strange wilting of smaller undeveloped cones. It seems that picking the dead and dying flowers, application of liquid copper and natrasoap did the job.

The first year chinook bines are absolutely loaded.


----------



## Rocker1986

Yeah, looks like you'll be getting more than a couple of handfuls from that one! 

Mine are all packed up for this season I think. There's about 10-12 flowers left on the Cascade bine but I don't think I'll bother picking them, they'd only come to about 1 or 2 grams dried anyway. It is starting to die back now, I guess the weird early flowering it went through has thrown it out of whack a bit. The Hallertau has completely died off, dunno what happened with that one but will see what it does next season. It was growing nicely although not as well as previous years, produced about 6 flowers then dropped dead all of a sudden. 

I also have a Fuggle plant in a pot which is still green but there's only one bine on the mesh trellis - that one is more of a keep it alive until I can find it a bigger home situation rather than trying to get any flowers off it at the moment.


----------



## Coodgee

Rocker1986 said:


> Yeah, looks like you'll be getting more than a couple of handfuls from that one!
> 
> Mine are all packed up for this season I think. There's about 10-12 flowers left on the Cascade bine but I don't think I'll bother picking them, they'd only come to about 1 or 2 grams dried anyway. It is starting to die back now, I guess the weird early flowering it went through has thrown it out of whack a bit. The Hallertau has completely died off, dunno what happened with that one but will see what it does next season. It was growing nicely although not as well as previous years, produced about 6 flowers then dropped dead all of a sudden.
> 
> I also have a Fuggle plant in a pot which is still green but there's only one bine on the mesh trellis - that one is more of a keep it alive until I can find it a bigger home situation rather than trying to get any flowers off it at the moment.



The fun of growing hops in brisbane eh. It's been such a hot summer I am not surprised nothing has done well.


----------



## Rocker1986

Coodgee said:


> The fun of growing hops in brisbane eh. It's been such a hot summer I am not surprised nothing has done well.


Yeah it's not easy up here for yield at least, out of all three the Cascade has fared the best. Over 100g dry in both years, and grew really well early on completely covering the trellis. Not much of a haul compared to our southern friends but still enough for a couple of batches. The plants grow fine usually, it's just that they don't flower as well.


----------



## Belgrave Brewer

Rocker1986 said:


> Yeah, looks like you'll be getting more than a couple of handfuls from that one!
> 
> Mine are all packed up for this season I think. There's about 10-12 flowers left on the Cascade bine but I don't think I'll bother picking them, they'd only come to about 1 or 2 grams dried anyway. It is starting to die back now, I guess the weird early flowering it went through has thrown it out of whack a bit. The Hallertau has completely died off, dunno what happened with that one but will see what it does next season. It was growing nicely although not as well as previous years, produced about 6 flowers then dropped dead all of a sudden.
> 
> I also have a Fuggle plant in a pot which is still green but there's only one bine on the mesh trellis - that one is more of a keep it alive until I can find it a bigger home situation rather than trying to get any flowers off it at the moment.


Yield slowing over the years may have to do with vernalisation. You might be better off removing the plant each year and going with a rhizome that's been in the fridge over winter. There's debate about this, but hops need time below 4C to set flowering for the following year.


----------



## Rocker1986

I've thought about doing that actually. Might give it a go this winter. The things are a bitch to get out of the soil though lol


----------



## mofox1

Oops. Pine hop frame snapped in half on Thursday. Guess I'm picking... good thing they were pretty much ready.


----------



## Belgrave Brewer

Rocker1986 said:


> I've thought about doing that actually. Might give it a go this winter. The things are a bitch to get out of the soil though lol


Haha, yes they are. I have 30 to pull out this year.


----------



## fungrel

Rocker1986 said:


> Yeah it's not easy up here for yield at least, out of all three the Cascade has fared the best. Over 100g dry in both years, and grew really well early on completely covering the trellis. Not much of a haul compared to our southern friends but still enough for a couple of batches. The plants grow fine usually, it's just that they don't flower as well.



Came across this info, perhaps it's relevant when growing in QLD?


----------



## mofox1

Well, so much for hoping for a reduced yield.

Got 4.8kg wet off the Chinook yesterday. Probably another bucket or so left to pick.

This is the one that fell over last week, so I lost a bit due to immature flowers, fallen, and dead/dried up ones due to broken bines.





Cascade will probably be picked next weekend.


----------



## Belgrave Brewer

50kgs of Victoria picked yesterday. Smaller groups coming today and tomorrow.


----------



## Rocker1986

fungrel said:


> Came across this info, perhaps it's relevant when growing in QLD?
> 
> View attachment 111537


What do they mean by cutting dates?


----------



## cspencer

Belgrave Brewer said:


> 50kgs of Victoria picked yesterday. Smaller groups coming today and tomorrow.


Brad, thanks again for letting me help out it was good fun. Thanks again for the Beers afterwards.
Clayton


----------



## Matplat

Belgrave Brewer said:


> 50kgs of Victoria picked yesterday. Smaller groups coming today and tomorrow.


Are you selling them to the public, can't seem to get victoria anywhere.... only time I've had Victoria was in a beer made with homegrown hops from Yob I believe (I didn't brew the beer), so dank....


----------



## tj2204

Matplat said:


> Are you selling them to the public, can't seem to get victoria anywhere.... only time I've had Victoria was in a beer made with homegrown hops from Yob I believe (I didn't brew the beer), so dank....



They were grown by Belgrave Brewer


----------



## trq

My cascade, from September till last week. At one stage there you can see some bug got to them and I thought they were gone for a while, we went on holidays, came back and they had fought back by themselves.


----------



## fungrel

Rocker1986 said:


> What do they mean by cutting dates?



I got the info from this site


----------



## mofox1

mofox1 said:


> Well, so much for hoping for a reduced yield.
> 
> Got 4.8kg wet off the Chinook yesterday. Probably another bucket or so left to pick.
> 
> This is the one that fell over last week, so I lost a bit due to immature flowers, fallen, and dead/dried up ones due to broken bines.
> View attachment 111538
> 
> 
> Cascade will probably be picked next weekend.


And now dis:





Jumbo sleeping bag style drying rack. Made from a swisse voile "cocoon". I give it a few bops each time I go out for a beer (so only 5 or 20 times a night, right), for two or three days until they feel dry.


----------



## rob bradbury

They look great, how old are the plants?




Danscraftbeer said:


> Aquaponic Cascade well endowed as usual. Burring up like crazy.
> View attachment 111448
> View attachment 111449
> 
> 
> 
> Chinook strong as ever too.
> 
> View attachment 111450
> View attachment 111451
> View attachment 111452
> 
> 
> Corridors of Red Earth, Goldings, Hallertau all fairly average this year since a heat wave in spring sent them into premature flowering before they developed properly really messed them up and now they are just going into re-burring stage. View attachment 111453
> 
> 
> The sad Tettnang. It just doesn't seem to handle Melbourne weather. Its the first to eagerly kick off early spring then is very vulnerable, actually seems like a magnet for pest attack. The weekest of them. 2nd year fail now but I may as well give them another year to see if they adapt at all maybe...
> View attachment 111454


----------



## Belgrave Brewer

Matplat said:


> Are you selling them to the public, can't seem to get victoria anywhere.... only time I've had Victoria was in a beer made with homegrown hops from Yob I believe (I didn't brew the beer), so dank....


I trialed some last year and sold some through YOB when he was running the Hop Dealz site. I can sell some this year. PM me if interested, I'll be doing 250g bags this year.


----------



## Belgrave Brewer

tj2204 said:


> They were grown by Belgrave Brewer


That's me


----------



## Curly79

Matplat said:


> Are you selling them to the public, can't seem to get victoria anywhere.... only time I've had Victoria was in a beer made with homegrown hops from Yob I believe (I didn't brew the beer), so dank....


Where are you located matplat? I'll have some spare Victoria flowers this year.


----------



## Danscraftbeer

rob bradbury said:


> They look great, how old are the plants?


Third croppers this season.


----------



## rob bradbury

Danscraftbeer said:


> Third croppers this season.


That is amazing!


----------



## Belgrave Brewer

cspencer said:


> Brad, thanks again for letting me help out it was good fun. Thanks again for the Beers afterwards.
> Clayton


Anytime. It's been a long 3 days. Now to package it all and clear the drying room for next weeks picking.


----------



## koshari

1st year hop flowers beginning to form, very exciting times...


----------



## fungrel

Just picked 1kg from a 2.4m section of first year bines, still more to pick in that section. I'm really surprised.

Side question, I want to build the soil 15-30cm above the current level of the crowns to build a garden bed in that section of the yard.

Will this affect the bines in subsequent years, should I leave the crowns at the lower level they're at when backfilling the soil? Should i dig them up and replant them at the new level of the soil? 

I'll be using organic topsoil in the pH 6.5 range


----------



## koshari

3rd first year cascade just beginning to develop burrs, first 2 have flowers developing whilst one other hasn't shown as much vigor.
None of the 4 fuggles showing any signs of flowereing yet :-(


----------



## fungrel

Do the noble and noble-esque hops like Mt Hood just not have that aroma of the American C varieties?
I have this Mt Hood that looks ready, but doesn't really have much aroma with the exception of some subtle floral notes.
Is it ready or should I wait a few days longer?


----------



## blotto

Harvested my hops today, Victoria smelling great!


----------



## koshari

How long till the flowere develop a strong aroma? My cones are starting to get a little bit papery but still not a huge aroma. Comparing cascade cones to the aroma i get when i open a pack of pellets. Think i will leave em until some petals start browning a bit.


----------



## Curly79

I have some Victoria and cascade flowers ready to go but I've been that busy lately that I can't be arsed picking and drying them. If anyone is interested in coming up to Kinglake 3763 and taking some home you are most welcome. Cascade and Victoria are ready to go and POR will be a few weeks off. Cheers.


----------



## Curly79

Decided to pick them after all. Victoria cones are huge!
Will have plenty of POR in a couple of weeks.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

fungrel said:


> View attachment 111615
> View attachment 111616
> View attachment 111617
> 
> 
> Just picked 1kg from a 2.4m section of first year bines, still more to pick in that section. I'm really surprised.
> 
> Side question, I want to build the soil 15-30cm above the current level of the crowns to build a garden bed in that section of the yard.
> 
> Will this affect the bines in subsequent years, should I leave the crowns at the lower level they're at when backfilling the soil? Should i dig them up and replant them at the new level of the soil?
> 
> I'll be using organic topsoil in the pH 6.5 range


It won't make any difference, the hops will still push through, they know what they're doing.


----------



## koshari

Bit more aroma in my hops. They are starting to look a bit like curlys Victorias. Time to pull the trigger? ??


----------



## Muzzanthrope

koshari said:


> Bit more aroma in my hops. They are starting to look a bit like curlys Victorias. Time to pull the trigger? ??


I think it can be best to leave it longer than you think (or want). I've planned a brew day for the weekend but will have to postpone it if my Cascades aren't ready.
Good video here:


----------



## fungrel

Muzzanthrope said:


> I think it can be best to leave it longer than you think (or want). I've planned a brew day for the weekend but will have to postpone it if my Cascades aren't ready.
> Good video here:



I watched that video a dozen times while anxiously waiting on my flowers. If I'd let my hops get to that stage I would've had onion and garlic and that's it.

You'll know when they hit their peak, watch them daily.


----------



## koshari

Ok. Now the seasons over whats the go with 1st year hops going into hibernation? Most of mine have leaves really beginning to dry up and fall off. Still keeping the pots moist. Some say to leave some binds on through the 1st season.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Not exactly sure but I would cut them back and cover with a good rich compost, being as our winters are more wet than cold and frosty. That will protect them from any frosts which you may get and get plenty of nutrients down to the rhizome. Leaving bines with leaves on could encourage mould/mildew.


----------



## fungrel

I'm hesitant to cut back my first year bines and that's based on where I live. I'm getting a second harvest and I'm pretty sure I'd be sacrificing some of the energy that will be directed towards developing the root system shortly after the cold snap is expected in a few weeks.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

That's a healthy looking plant there Fungrel, has it actually flowered twice? Are you in a pot or the ground?


----------



## fungrel

wide eyed and legless said:


> That's a healthy looking plant there Fungrel, has it actually flowered twice? Are you in a pot or the ground?


The first image is a chinook plant, picked 1kg from it earlier in Feb. Gets most sun of any plant in the yard (13hrs in summer) and it's in the ground, so I suspect that's why it's so aggressive. 

Second image is Mt Hood, not as much light but picked around 600g and they've both shot new laterals since Feb. It's in the ground too.

Landscaper commented on how good our soil is here, guess that's partly the reason the first year plants are going ape.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

You do know you can take cuttings and propagate them, bit of money on the side there, come spring there will be punters looking for plants.


----------



## fungrel

wide eyed and legless said:


> You do know you can take cuttings and propagate them, bit of money on the side there, come spring there will be punters looking for plants.


I did experiment this year and took 4-5 cuttings just by pulling out the shoots and placing them in a raised bed. All of them grew.
This coming year in going to strike them hydroponically before selling them off in pots.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

If you have enough room around the base of the plant you can grow new plants by layering.


----------



## fungrel

wide eyed and legless said:


> If you have enough room around the base of the plant you can grow new plants by layering.


Never considered it. Do have 2.4m spacing between plants, would be ideal.
Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Mat B

Is anybody interested in swapping some rhizomes? I have heaps of Cascade, and although I love it I am interested in some other varieties for dry hopping. I definitely don't need as much Cascade as I currently have. Mainly brewing US pales. I'm in NE Melb.


----------



## Drewgong

when is the ideal time to plant hops ? I'm in new hunter valley . And is buying potted plants better than rhizomes?


----------



## hoppy2B

Drewgong said:


> when is the ideal time to plant hops ? I'm in new hunter valley . And is buying potted plants better than rhizomes?


Rhizomes are easier to send through the post.


----------



## koshari

Drewgong said:


> when is the ideal time to plant hops ? I'm in new hunter valley . And is buying potted plants better than rhizomes?


the advantage of buying potted plants is the crown may already be established, this means better chance of increased flower yield. if you have some locally go for it otherwise as hoppy says rhizomes are easier to post.

the best time to plant rhizomes is late winter, at least after the winter solstice. dont mean you cant get them earlier, just keep them wrapped in moist paper towel and in the fridge.


----------



## fungrel

Should I be concerned that these bines are showing barely any signs of slowing down? Most of the others are dying off but these. They get the most light. Near Sydney.
Edit: can't attach images via app. Weird


----------



## koshari

Buds starting to come up on 2nd year cascades and 2nd year fuggles. They were a lot later last year.


----------



## Rocker1986

I've still gotta dig out the root systems on mine so I can cut some rhizomes off and stick them in the fridge for a few weeks, and discard the rest. I'm doing this because the best flower yields I've had on all of my plants were in the first year. The rhizomes arrived in the mail and I did store them in the fridge for a short period too.


----------



## fungrel

The rhizomes I bought last month have started to shoot as well. Cut back all existing bines, added some manure and then piled 10-15cm of mulch on top of all the mounds in the yard including rhizomes.
Where i live has only really started to show signs of winter (in terms of soil temperature) within the last week.


----------

